# IVF Wales ~ Pregnancy & Parenting After Infertility pt3



## Shellebell

Happy  ladies


----------



## kara76

Hiya all just marking

How is everyone

Pix you look fab, I have bump envy lol

Sarah lovely to see you and the boys. Tyler is shattered lol


----------



## popsi

just marking to keep up with you all ! 

all great here x


----------



## Jule

Kara has pix posted a picture?

Gkad u r better.thursh is horrible tho!

Don't know if there was a structire in nursery for babies but there seems to be for older children.gonna see another nursery tom so will be good to have something to compare to.


----------



## kara76

Morning all

Popsi how are plans going for baby 2

Jule hope the nursery visit today goes well

Afm tyler ate a plum stone yesterday and at the time I wasn't concerned but later in the day she was distressed so called nhs direct and they said all was ok as she had no signs at that time of distress anyway plum stone is now out the other end lol. I asked her to spit it out and the next thing it was gone lol, little minx.
Jeez she is talking a lot and eating non stop and thankfully slept through last night after getting back up to see daddy as he came in just after bed time so she heard him.

My thrush has gone thank god as its horrid

Pix and queenie! Bump pics needed


----------



## kara76

Got tyler weighed today and she is now 25lbs


----------



## PixTrix

Its the return of the rubbish poster lol sorry ladies not very good at posting at the mo, I don't want it to sound like I am coming on to moan about puking and stuff lol I do stalk you all though!!

It was lovely to see you yesterday Kara, Tyler, Sarah, Ioan and Dylan. It was fab to be out and about whilst having a good day escaping the dreaded nausea! Tyler is growing into a right little lady, loving her talking - 'no way'!! Brilliant. The boys have grown so much Sarah and are such a delight with their big smiles. Loved watching them eating their sandwiches like big boys!!

Queenie, really looking forward to seeing you and having a good bump hug. Isn't so fab getting all the baby stuff sorted!

Jule, I promise to get a bump pic on asap! I need to get DP to take a recent decent one! He did one a few nights ago in me PJ's that were a bit thin around the boob area for the www lol Glad the paediatrician was happy with Holly and Aaron. How is Aaron's rash now?

Hello everyone else. Hope all mums, babes and bumps are well.

afm well still getting nausea at some point most days and have days of bad vomiting but it is so much improved to how it was and the antiemetics help. I am very pleased to see that I have gained a couple of pounds after losing half a stone and bump is coming along nicely. I have gone from worrying about how I would manage to find the strength to get organised for babies arrival to excitedly spending lots of money!! Furniture is ordered and should arrive next week. In the next couple of days the crib, cot mattress, swing that converts into a bouncer type things and lots of other bits should arrive. I have got a big storage box that is fast filling up with clothes and essentials! Trying to think what has been going on since I last wrote, prob quite alot seeings as I haven't posted much. I was glad to get the GTT done out of the way last week and will prob get the results when I see my consultant on 9th Nov. I think I have already said that my 20 weeks scan showed an anterior low lying placenta. Well when I seen the cons she thought it was really good that I haven't had any bleeding, so here's hoping that it has moved up when I have my 32 week scan and hopefully avoid a c section. She also said that I also have the starting of SPD based on the hip pain I get in bed at night and the pain when she gave my pelvis a good prod! Luckily, I don't think that it has progressed any, other than stairs being a bit difficult I seem to get about fine. I have got my 25 week check with the MW next week. Soz bit of a long catch up there lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Been a while since I've posted, busy busy with the boys now they are getting more mobile - it's lots of fun.

Pix, lovely to see you last week, you are looking great, hope your little monkey gives you some respite from the sickness / heartburn, you are coping so well

Kara, great to see you and Tyler moo too, she's a demon on that slide lol. Glad to hear the plum stone has left the building! Hope to make it to melodies this week. 

Jule hope you are all well - have you found a nursery you are happy with now?

Nic, Sam, Claire hello, hope you and babies are all well

Swans and Sammy hope you are both keeping well

afm, boys are keeping me on my toes but its lots of fun. Just been up to check on them, Ioan asleep, Dylan standing up checking out his cot mobile...It is piddling down in pembrokeshire today...


----------



## trickynic

Hi everyone - the return of another crap poster here!! lol


I have the week off with DH who is on half term. Twins are in nursery 3 days (well, we're paying for it so may aswell use it!) so me and DH can spend some time together. Typical though that he has just come down with awful tonsilitis and is feeling very sorry for himself in bed at the mo! Went to Birmingham on the weekend with some friends for my birthday which was great. My parents had the twins. The Bells are doing well although have had permanent coughs and colds for the past 2 months! I'm hoping they start to get better soon cos I'm not coping with the sleepless nights - takes me back to the early days! Alys is now crawling - FINALLY! lol. Evan is getting really cheeky - he's just starting to learn the meaning of the word "no" but keeps testing me just so he can get praise for not doing something - for example he loves playing with the buttons on the amplifier and TV so I tell him "no" when he goes to play with them but he keeps doing it now, and waits for me to say no before moving away and then clapping himself for listening to me! so cute.


Sarah - can't believe Dylan is standing now! Are they both crawling?


Pix - glad to here the sickness is getting a bit better. Sorry to hear about the SPD.


Kara - made me laugh about the plum stone   


Jules - hope you find the right nursery soon. I tried about 5 or 6 and knew it was the right one as soon as I walked in. 


Hello to everyone else x


----------



## kara76

Sarah wow wee standing

Tric I feel your hubbys pain and I have it too

I'm bloody ill again and struggled through work as I have to pay for nursery so can't afford not to go lol.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Sorry you are feeling rubbish Kara, hope you are better soon, sounds nasty 

Queenie, sorry I didn't ask how you are earlier, I hope you are doing well and enjoying half term. Any more shopping?

Hiya Nic, hope dh recovers soon so you can enjoy the rest of the week. Go Alys, bet its mad with two on the go! Evan sounds really cute, what is it with babies and tv controls eh?!

Dylan is very pleased with himself, he can't stand without support but every chance he gets he's up holding on the side of his cot, the stair gate or the sofa (or me!), proper little nosey parker he is. Ioan isn't crawling, but is dragging himself along and rolling around. I'm kind of glad there's a bit of a gap, if they'd both started crawling together I think I'd be tearing my hair out, at least I have a chance to get used to one first!


----------



## Queenie1

hi all,

kara how are you. i hope you are feeling better.

jule how are you have you found a nursery yet.

sarah you will have your work cut out once they are both mobile. what fun you will have. lol

tricky hope dh is feeling better and you are both having a good half term together. 

pix how are you my dear friend. i hope we can meet up soon. i need to see your bump. lol

sam how are you and your little ones.

afm. the shopping has quieten down now its the big things i need to get sorted now, nursery furniture, pram and car seats. although i did make a big purchase this week. i have bought a second hand car from my dad's garage. so it will be good bye to my little jeep  next week and hello to a family car with big boot.   this car has a large boot so no problem with getting a double buggy in and also it has isofix points where as my jeep didn't. i am still undecided on which buggy its either the mountain buggy duet for being narrow or the baby jogger city mini. 
i'm off to bath for the day tomorrow, my brother bought us and my parents red letter day experience vouchers so we are going for a evening meal in a french restaurant. first we are going to spend the day in bath. 

can i ask how many weeks is it they say that if the babies were born could survive. is it 24 weeks.
have a good day all.


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

I'm still ill with bloody pleusiy and tyler was a monster last night as had a cold and just being a toddler lol. She had a mega busy day as did I.

Sarah melodies was bonkers but great fun. I love ioan and dylan

Queenie good luck with decided what pram. Regarding babies survival. At 24weeks they are deemed viable and if born hospitals will do everything they can to help them. Have a lovely time in bath

How is everyone?


----------



## Vixxx

Hi Everyone

I have no idea how busy mums keep up with these threads - I can't even keep up reading these days, and only get a few minutes to read every few days.  

But I wanted to say, Queenie, I can't remember where you are but I have the BJCM with soft carry cots and BJ cosytoes, and you are welcome to come and have a look at it, play with it, push it with babes in etc if you want.  I think it's a great buggy but not perfect, but then I don't think there is a perfect one for twins.  I'm in the Heath.

Hope everyone else is well. We are all full of colds and coughs in this house, which makes for pretty miserable nights in particular.


----------



## jo1985

quennie emma- venus in furs- has the mountain buggy duet so u cud ask her about it i like  the baby jogger citi mini (jule has this) my mate and her 12 wk twins have the i candy peach twin and i gta give it quite nice she uses mainlythe car seats on it but does have the carry cots to fold not to bad . i like the bj city select but ddepends whether u want side by side or one infront and one behind enjoy when u get round to buying .. hi to all u mummies and mums to b . xx


----------



## trickynic

Hiya


Everyone's starting to recover from their various ailments in my house but it's a pity that half term was wasted in a way. Me and DH had so much planned for the 3 days that the twins were in nursery but I ended up spending them alone while DH was in bed! Nevermind, it was nice to have a rest. One afternoon I went for a drive around the pretty villages down the Vale of Glamorgan and fantasised about living there! lol, I can dream anyway. The twins are a joy at the moment - they are so playful with eachother and really happy so I'm loving being a mummy at the mo


----------



## Queenie1

hi everyone

just a quick post to say thanks all for your advice and help on prams.

i found a shop today in bristol who had the mountain buggy duet on display. so off we went to have a look., after looking at it and comparing it to the bjcm, have decided to go with the bjcm as for me it had more positives that the duet. 

vixx thanks very much for the offer. i got to have a look and play with jule's bjcm at the last meet. 

sorry to hear everyone has colds and coughs. hope you all get better soon.

oh and i bought the twins their first teddy each today. so cute and cuddly.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Kara, melodies was great, yes a  bit mad with so many people though! Went for coffee with the others after, lovely bunch of ladies. Tyler looked ace in her outfit, you did a fab job. Ah, that is a lovely thing to say about the boys.

Queenie, glad you have a pram sorted, its a relief isn't it when you start getting the big things together. Re furniture, I got a really good deal with mothercare as they had 20% off if you bought 3 items, plus 50% off a mattress if you bought a cotbed and then 10% tamba discount, all the discounts added up so I got £600 worth of stuff for £300. It was about this time last year so they may have a similar deal on again.

Glad you are all feeling better Nic, shame half term didn't go as planned. Sounds like the Bells are great fun. My two giggle at each other a lot and are just starting to play but I have to be careful as they don't realise that fingers in eyes and ear pulling aren't the thing to do! 

Well a couple of long days here, boys both up in the night at various times. Friday took Ioan to  the docs as he had a sore patch on his ear that looked like it was getting infected, I'd tried antiseptic cream but hadn't worked. Had to wait 50 mins for the appointment even though no one else in the surgery grr,  got some antibiotic cream and its clearing up well. Then yesterday poor Dylan had an upset tummy, projectile from both ends,  yuck. He's now a bit snotty and sneezing, so don't know if it is the start of a cold or maybe it's all to do with teething (his first tooth appeared this week at last...). Thankfully things calmed down, he did eat some tea and last night was better, fingers crossed Ioan doesn't get whatever it was now. Someone pass me a g + t lol


----------



## kara76

Tric couple time what's that lol. Shame illness has happen in half term

Queenie are things going quick now

Sarah oh no night waking sucks. there are so many bugs going around.

Afm tyler is poorly and was in bed with us at 1230 last night as wouldn't settle unless she was cuddled, she was like a limpit! Her rash is back and looks sore and the spots are much bigger and its now on her arms and legs too. Hoping to see gp tomorrow. Gona tell nursery if she is unsettled to call me to collect her


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hope you get some answers about poor Tyler's rash kara. How are you?

Well dh has come back from work this morning with the bug too and is in bed. Boys have been unsettled but so far no more illness, bet if I get it I'm not allowed to go to bed lol


----------



## kara76

Oh no poor nig. Men when ill are a nightmare lol

Afm my chest has at last stopped hurting but I still have an annoying cough. Tyler is snoozing . Cuddled up with luke atm, her rash is around her little mouth now too! Awful.
I really hope that she is well for nursery as its their halloween party


----------



## SarahJaneH

Kara you are so right, I now have three babies to look after lol, at least they are all in bed and quiet now so I can have a glass of wine and watch strictly / x-factor

Glad the pain in your chest has gone, hoep the coughing eases and poor Tyler, that rash sounds really nasty. Good luck with the docs tomorrow

Vixxx, I meant to say earlier I hope you are all better soon and you get some sleep


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Sorry I've been awol had phone troubles and my laptop is bust

Vixx did you have your holiday at bluestone

Sarah how's life with you and those lush boys?

How's everyone?

Afm I've been ill, tyler ezcema/rash flared up really bad and she now has hand foot and mouth for the second time and so have 4 other kiddies at nursery! She's coping very well

Tyler will only take her minging meds with the promise of chocolate then asked all day ' chocolate pleeeeeeeese' talking has increased 10 fold and she now counts to five as long as its counting money lol. I can't describe how much I love this little monkey and how it melts my heart everytime she calls me mummy

Regarding rash, we are considering seeing a private con, I have an appointment to check a mole on the 21st and I think I'm gona get them to see tyler too


----------



## Queenie1

evening all

kara i'm so sorry to hear how poorly you and tyler have been. i hope that you feel better soon and that tyler gets better soon as well and that the cons can help with the rash.

sarah thanks for the tip about mothercare furniture. how did you find their furniture i have not read very good reviews about it on their website.

hi pix, jule, sam, vixx, tricky, claire and everyone else.

afm picked up my new car yesterday a 2005 kia carens estate. so now we have a lovely practical family car with a huge boot. was a little sad to give my jeep away but it was for a good reason to be changing my car.
i have my first consultant app on tuesday pm. looking forward to that to get some questions answered. i then have a scan the week after and midwife the week after that. sam who was your consultant at nevill hall. looks like mine is dr Rich. 
have been filling in my maternity forms for work. i have put i want to start maternity leave when i am 35+3 do you think i am expecting to work too far into the pregnancy.
still really enjoying my pregnancy and am feeling lots of movement some quite strong ones.


----------



## PixTrix

woohoo to your new practical family car Queenie, oo can you picture your little twinnies in their car seats! Isn't it great feeling nice strong movement, I'm loving it. I am so needing a bump hug with my special friend, determined to see you before our babes arrive!

Poor Tyler really is going through the mill Kara and so are you, big hugs. Hope things are much better soon and her rash and your mole are also sorted. Ha loving the chocolate in exchange for meds, Tyler is very bright

Hows Dylan now Sarah, did it get passed on the Ioan? Typical man having to go to bed ey!

Hope everyone else is ok

afm so pleased to have ordered our pram on Sunday. We went for the Mamas and Papas Mylo. Its so cool with a stand that you can put the carrycot, pushchair seat or car seat on, so out of the poochies reach! We excitedly put together our first thing ready for babes arrival - the graco sweetpeace baby soother swing thing, its fab with music and sounds such as sounds from the womg and you can even connect an ipod to it, so when babe is born I will play the prenatal lullabies on it that have been playing now. Next to be put together on the weekend is the crib, can't wait. The nursery furniture is piled in the study and will start looking at that at around 30 weeks!

Going to book a 4d scan for next week. Think prob at baby bond, but looking into innermost secrets too. The horrid sickness is still with me up to about 3 days a week and every day I have got nausea, but I am so much stronger and loving every moment of feeling bubs rock and roll! Had to go and see my GP last week because of pain that I knew was associated with where I had my gallbladder removed and I had said to DP I reckon it could be adhesions. To my relief after ages of nagging the docs that sickness is partly not pregnancy related she agreed and confirmed that the pain I am getting is very likely adhesions, she then went on to say lets hope you don't need a c - section as with my history it seems I am prone to adhesions. Praying so hard that my placenta has moved up and can't wait to have scan to check, so so want a natural birth, but of course will go with the flow. Despite feeling as if it has been one thing after another through the pregnancy, it really doesn't matter one little bit, it will all be a distant memory when I have my special little babe in my arms

oops soz don't come on for a while and then get carried away writing about me lol


----------



## PixTrix

Hi hope everyone is well today. Just wondering if anyone has been to first encounters ultrasound at the body clinic in Whitchurch? I am now thinking of booking my 4d scan there as looks like the best deal and package. Oo I can't wait, just hope babe behaves as certainly didn't for 12 week scan where the little monkey was curled up sleeping on head and was lying on belly in the 20 week scan! Was in a good position for scan at 14 weeks so does know how to behave when wants to lol 

How many weeks were any of you when you had 4d scans?


----------



## kara76

I think we had out first 4d scan at 27 weeks yet it took til 30weeks til monkey tyler moo would show her pretty little face. Its truely amazing, did they tell you to eat something sweet or cold beforehand. I drank orange juice all the way through as this made tyler really active


----------



## kara76

Got my boobies measured today and I'm not a 34d down from a 36dd but I've gained a cup size through pregnancy yeah lol

I'm still bf so no new bras yet


----------



## PixTrix

Mine will be at 27+6 want to allow enough time for possibility of having to go back for rescan. Aw it must have been fab seeing Tyler's beautiful face. It says on the website to have a bar of choc and a fizzy drink, I hope its not a sicky day for me lol plan on going to clinic to take sharps box back first and then go to the concourse for a hot choc and get an ice lolly to eat on the way over! 

Your boobs are in good shape Kara lol its fab that you are still breastfeeding. I'm hoping my leaky boobs are a sign that will be able to bf, I hope so. Should they even be leaking yet, its been going on for weeks. At first clear, but now actually looks like milk!


----------



## kara76

I will have to check when exactly the scan was lol

My boobs leaked early and I use to soak sheets it was that bad lol. I will be on hand for any breast feeding support if needed


----------



## PixTrix

I haven't got as bad as soaking sheets....yet! Oh I will def be after you for bf advice.


----------



## kara76

It will happen. Fancy meet up again very soon?


----------



## PixTrix

def fancy meeting up soon. Next week I am busy wed with cons in morning and dentist in afternoon and scan thurs. Let me know when youa re off


----------



## kara76

Week after probably better, make sure tyler isn't contagious lol


----------



## PixTrix

week after it is then. Aw bless Tyler, how is she doing? Are you fully recovered now?


----------



## kara76

I still have a cough and small enough of chest pain. Back to docs next week about my periods. Tyler is bearing up brilliantly but did end up in end with us last night as wanted cuddles and omg she wriggles


----------



## PixTrix

Hope it clears for you soon and appoint goes well for periods. Aw bet Tyler takes up half the bed!


----------



## kara76

Thanks hun

I'm pretty certain I have endo in the pouch of douglas and possible bowel. Tmi but today I had awful trouble and pain removing a tampon!

Got the mega mummy boobies measured today and pregnancy and bf has left me with a present, I've gained a cup size

Pre pregnancy
34 b/c

Pregnancy and full on bf
36dd

Now ( 1 feed a day)
34d


----------



## PixTrix

Endo is flamming horrible. Hmm I remember that feeling with removing tampons, certainly sounds like you have endo symptoms. Just hope they get it sorted for you soon. Poss adhesions from section too.

Here's to your fuller boobs lol dp was laughing at me getting changed the other day and now refers to my huge boobs as milkers, he can't get over how dark they have gone and said they are like saucers lol


----------



## PixTrix

Woohoo just realised that I have entered tke third trimester! Every day I am so amazed that this is happening to me. I am so grateful and feel so blessed.


----------



## kara76

Happy 3rd trimester wow wee, baby will soon be here

Afm my hv has chased up tyler appointment as have I and found out that she isn't even seeing a consultant, she is seeing the specialist nurse. My hv has chased her and she is calling me this afternoon. I've basically already refused that tyler will go on any more anti bs and I believe this is lowering her immunity, thank god I'm still breast feeding!

So watch this space


----------



## kara76

Result

Tyler has an appointment 15th november with the specialist. The specialist nurse called me and is great and gave me her direct number which I can call anytime and also call with any flare ups and will see her on emergency appointment


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi ladies

Glad you have sorted out Tyler's app Kara, now you are gettings somewhere at last!

Yay to third trimester Pix, time is flying! Hope your little monkey behaves for the 4d scan

Hiya Queenie, the furniture we got from Mothercare wasn't own brand, but is East Coast stuff that is available online - it had really good reviews. I read that some cotbeds aren't very sturdy once you take the sides down so this was something I wanted to look out for, we've been really pleased with what we had. Hope you are feeling well. 

Hope everyone is ok, Jule how are you?

Well, boys still aren't quite right. Dylan had d + v on Saturday, then dh went down with the bug, Dylan was ill again Mon and Tue. Thankfully Ioan hasn't had the bug, but both boys have runny noses and have been unsettled at night. Yesterday though I noticed Ioan coming out in spots around his mouth and thought uh oh. Dylan has a few too but hadn't thought anything of it as is dribbling lots and with the runny nose too etc. Anyway, Ioan's rash is worse today especially on his hands, there are some small spots on soles of feet and also down his legs and on shoulders. No spots inside mouth though so don't think it is hand foot and mouth - but maybe these come later. Some are in a line, quite similar to how Tyler's rash was in the early days Kara. I don't know whether these are all connected and its a virus that is just coming out differently in the two boys. No temp and eating more or less ok (more bf though so mum is working harder). hv said no point coming to docs unless they get a fever or go off food / drink and probably is a virus that should work itself out. Kara, I might send you a pic of the spots if I can get Ioan to stay still lol!


----------



## kara76

Sarah are the spots on the hands and feet like blisters, like what you would get if your shoes rubbed, I found the mouth blisters always came last. When emmas boy hari had it , he had a rash all over. Try and get a piccie


----------



## SarahJaneH

The spots on his hands are like blisters yep, I wondered if they are worse as they are around his thumbs and he sucks both. He's having a nap now so will check after to see if its getting worse. It was worse from getting up this morning to lunch time. He's still smiling though (well mostly lol). How longs it take to work itself out if it is?

How are you?


----------



## kara76

Its worth seeing a gp just so you know what it is. Takes around a week from start to finish, tyler had blisters inside and outside her mouth this time yet only a few on hands and feet.

I'm getting car mot. Atm and praying it passes lol


----------



## Jule

Goodness me lots to catch up on.
Kara how r u feeling and how's tyler?how's her rash now?

Pix great that u r now in 3rd trimester wow time goes quickly.how exciting 4d scan,we didn't quite get to that lol.
Its great doing the nursery it will be nice to see it finished and imagine the baby in there.

Queenie how are you and your new car?how ru feeling?did u decide on a pram after?

Sarah sounds like you've had a busy time with all the sick boys in your house.hope it starts to calm down for u.how r u feeling?

Tric how's things with you and the babies and how's work going?what days do u wiork?

Claire how r u and elliot?

Sam how r u and the babies?

How's everyone else starting to rush now babies r grizzling even though just been fed lol.

We went to torquay wk before last which was lovely most days dry so had a nice time.we had intended to put baies in their own room whne we cam back but aaron was unwell while we were away and he needed to go to a+e with bronchiolitis.we came home wk last fri and I took him back to bridgend as they know him there,they just advised to observe.
Sat then we had a trauma as the iron fell on holly and it had only just been turned off so she has burns to her head which she is now under morrisotn for.last weekend spent all wkend in hosp with her.she will be having dressing for nxt 7ish wks but thankfully no grafts!I was in a state for days and couldn't stop crying but feel bit better now especially as she is her normal self.

They finally went in their own room last night and slept all night-well done babies we were very impressed


----------



## jo1985

Wow Jule u ve had it rough girlie hope hollie Will b ok wondered wat happened Seem ** photo with bandage on her head. Hope aaron manages to not catch ne more colds. Well done to them for sleeping in pena room Xx


----------



## Jule

Here we r back in hosp.came for scan for aaron and while here holly developed rash she has had bloods now nneed to wait results-this is ridiculous!


----------



## trickynic

OMG Jules you are having a rough time of it. Hope both Aaron and Holly get better soon x


----------



## claire1

Jule hope everything settles for you soon


----------



## Queenie1

jules i'm so sorry to hear your back in hospital.   to you all as your not having a good time at the moment. hope holly is ok. yes jules have decided on the baby jogger city mini just looking around now for a good price.

kara are you feeling better. how is tyler's rash.

pix congrats on being in the 3rd trimester. hope cons app goes well tomorrow.

hi to everyone

afm had first cons app today and she was lovely. she also did a scan so got to see little ones again. ( had scan booked for next week but can cancel that now) one of the twins weights 666g the other 713g which she said is great. all other checks fine. i asked about strep b test and they did it there and then for me. have to go back to see cons and have another scan in 4 weeks. 
other than that i'm doing really well. car is going well.


----------



## Jule

Thanks everyone.
We have bee back to morrsiton today and the dressing is off which is great and now she just needs creaming 3-4 times a day and back in 6 wks.cons very happy.poor aaron teething bad though his cheeks are so rosy hope we get a tooth soon.

Queenie wow great news on scan and good weights.holly only weighed 895g at birth so yours are nearly there 
Check out kiddicare I got my pram there for £100 less.

Kara how's tyler has the rash gone?when is the appt


----------



## kara76

Queenie your pregnancy is flying. We do need a bump pic

Hiya claire

Jule glad holly is healing well, poor aaron, hope a tooth comes soon. Teething sucks

How's everyone?

Afm I am so busy with work, tyler and social events. Been to gp today and she thinks my endo is back and getting worst each month, I had swabs done and have anti bs incase of any infection.
Tyler rash pretty much all clear though signs of return, her specialist appointment is next tuesday yay yay.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Jule, sorry you have all been having such a tough time. Good to hear that Holly is doing well and on the mend, you must be very relieved. Hope Aaron is ok too, teething does suck

Glad Tyler is better Kara, sorry to hear about your endo, hope they can help. Good luck with the specialist next week, hope you can get some answers. Hope to be at melodies next wk.

Great  news on your scan Queenie

Pix, thinking of you, hope you are doing ok

Nic, hope you and the bells are well

Sam how are you all?

afm, last week we had a good round of teething, tummy bugs, sniffles and hand foot and mouth - Ioan had it but Dylan had either a very mild version with just a few tiny spots on his mouth or got away with it. Luckily I haven't been ill, the boys are fine now but dh now has tonsilitis quite bad and can only eat soup and ice cream bless. I'm off up to Leeds with the boys tomorrow for my cousins wedding, bit of a trek but will be good fun


----------



## Jule

Oh sarah a household of sick boys.glad babies on mend poor dh though I used to suffer tonsilitis and its worse when your older.I'm assuming he's not working then,must be hard with his job.been ages since we saw you all.hope to see u before xmas.

Kara what can they do for your endo getting worse,that's not good is it!any more thoughts on more babies and would tx make it better?


----------



## kara76

I assume it would mean a lap to remove as for more babies, no thanks. I have to yearning for more yet would love a pregnancy. We have said that if we do cycle it will be before I'm 37 yet the older tyler gets the more and more I love her and I never knew love that that could grow and I just can't see any advantage to more ivf, just expense and heartache when the chances of it working are slim. We aren't saying never but not saying yes either. I feel complete and happy, really happy with life


----------



## kara76

Hello all

Quiet here atm

So sorry I've been awol, just so busy with work, tyler and christmas coming up. I am so looking forward to christmas after years of hating it 

Tyler has her specialist appointment tomorrow and photos and list of cream and bath oils we have tried is all done. Rash is slowly coming back too. Hoping for a way forward or at least a little support in with how best to deal with it and of course a real diagnosiis

I went drifting yesterday after a break of 14 months and had a wicked time, if financally possible we intend to keep both drift cars and keep my skyline as a road car yay. Mil babysat and omg tyler was a nightmare last night, woke after 2 hours and did go back to sleep after running around shouting rex for 30mins then at midnight she was shouting for me and wouldn't lie down just wanted cuddles, I was tried and called her a cow opps sorry tyler moo bum ( that's what we call her) anyway in the end i tried putting her in bed with us and she just climbed out so I got into her cot bed and napped with tyler snuggled up, blinking uncomfy and only the second time its happened. At 350am she was spark out so I went to bed and got up at 745 and then had a full day in work and then a toddler party! Luke is very tried lol men just can't hack the pace


----------



## SarahJaneH

Blimey Kara, that must have been uncomfy in the cotbed last night! Hope Tyler is more settled tonight for you. Good luck tomorrow with the specialist, I really hope that they can sort out what is causing Tyler's rash and get it cleared up. Great that you had a good time drifting, you so deserve some time to enjoy yourself. Loved your previous post hun, you speak from the heart and glad you are so happy

Jule, hope Holly and Aaron are ok

Queenie and Pix, hope you mums to be are keeping ok too

Hi to everyone else

afm, we had a great time at the wedding, it was a long old journey up to Leeds, but I met my folks part way for lunch so they helped with the boys. They were really good at the wedding, happy to be passed around everyone and looked great in their cool shirts. I was at the docs with Ioan today as he has an odd rash on his arm. I'm not sure if its related to the hand foot and mouth he had before or maybe an infection, several round marks, started off as red pimples, then develop a blister which dried over quickly and left with a red ring around. looks a little bit like one type of impetigo but doc says it most probably is viral and to take him back if he develops a temp or if more appear. Not sure what it is but it's not bothering him so will just keep an eye on it. dh thankfully on mend now, I feel bad I wasn't very sympathetic at first as I was stressed with the boys being ill, then the doc told him he has the worst throat he's seen for a few years, oops! 

Starting to think about Christmas now, last year me and dh sat in front of the telly with a ready meal as we had made no crimbo plans in case the boys arrived...can't wait to do it all properly this year yay


----------



## claire1

Kara hope you get some answers tomorrow about Tyler's rash.

Sarah glad you had a good time at the wedding, and hope DH is on the mend.  Hope Ioan's rash improves and doesn't come to anything.

Hi to everyone else.

Sorry not be around much, Elliot has been unwell and has lost a load of weight, which we're struggling to put back on as he'll only eat raisins, bananas and yogurt.  What with work I don't get much time to sit and come on the net, other than try and order stuff for Christmas.  Will try to be better I promise.


----------



## kara76

Sarah sounds like the boys had lots of attention. Flipping rashes. I don't always buy the its viral thing lol

Claire what's been wrong with elliot? I would just give him what he wants bless him

Afm tyler has folliclitis not ezcema well apart from one little patch. Plan is to stop oils and cream on her body apart from the little patch and use a body wash with surgeons use before ops to try and kill the bacteria that's cause the infection of the hair follicles, if it still flares up then its back to gp with instructions sent from specialist for anti bs and nose oniment as the bacteria also lays dormant in the back of the nose and if we still get a flare up then its a long 4 to 6 months low dose anti b. We have an open appointment for 6 months so I can call them anytime yay

I also met someone I was in school with, she recongnise me and I still can't picture her lol anyway she has triplet boys through iui at ivf wales well caru it would have been back then


----------



## Jule

Gr8 u had a diagnosis bet that's a relief to know what the rash is.sounds like u had a good time drifting on the weekend and the weatherstayed dry.
What's hapening with your periods have u moved any furhter forward with that?

Sarah glad u had a good time at wedding its lovely to go places and show the babies off.glad dh recovering,he must have been bad if worst dr has seen in a while.
Hope ioans rash comes to nothing and just disappears.

Claire how is elliott now?its so hard getting them back to eating when they not been well.

I've been to work today to tell them what I'm doing when I return and pay my money for the xmas do.also bought a 2nd hand activity table for babies for xmas which I picked up I bought it on **.
Babies r good but teehting bad.poor aaron is the worst so really hoping a tooth will come soon.
Trying hard to get them to eat lumpier food but its hard.what did u guys give as 1st second stage foods.we have tried chicken casserole and chicken stew but ended up pureeing it cause they wouldn't eat the lumps!


----------



## kara76

Jule teething sucks big time, tylwr having trouble with her 12th tooth atm. I think she's coming down with something too.

My periods are still playing me up. Got gps again next month to see how this cycle goes!

Weaning wise I did purees for 2 weeks ago with finger food and didn't do the whole stage by stage thing. Might be worth tyler something they really like a little lumpy like maybe some soft stewed fruit in yoghurt just to get them use to the feel of lumps. How old are they now?
I've notice the difference between tyler and her cousin who is now 9months old and tyler is well well advanced not that I would say this to her. At 9months tyler was cruising and refused to be feed so was self feeding apart from weetabix and yoghurt lol , only trouble with that is I didn't have a baby for long lol

How's hollys burns?

Sarah how's ioans rash

Pix lush to see u and bump today, u look great


----------



## claire1

Kara glad you have a diagnosis now, so hope Tyler is on the right treatment and it will improve for her.

Jule back to work   , hope they were OK with you.  Sorry I cant remember what we gave Elliot as lumpy food, maybe potatoes.  Hope teething improves.

Hi to everyone else, hope your all OK.

Elliot had pneumonia, so was right off food and milk (formula he doesn't drink cows milk as he doesn't like it   ).  Thankfully he was OK with water and juice.  His chest is much better now, but still refuses to eat more than a mouthful of food.  If he doesn't improve by next week, will chat to the dietitian in work for some advise.  He's lost so much weight none of his clothes fit him   .  How's everyone going with Christmas preparation?


----------



## trickynic

Claire, sorry to hear Elliott has been unwell, hope he gets better soon.


Kara - glad to hear you finally have a diagnoses for Tyler.


Jule - I think I just started mashing the food rather than pureeing it (or mixing some mash with some puree) at first. Are you giving them finger foods? I found this helped with eating lumpier foods as they were used to having more solid food in their mouths yet still felt in control.


All is well this end although the twins have yet another cold! They are now 2 months overdue for their MMRs because they have always had some sort of ailment preventing them from going. They are changing so much now, they are so much fun. Still a lot of hard work but the good times make up for it. Still loving nursery too


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad you have a plan for treating Tyler's rash, hope it does the trick Kara

Ioan is ok thanks, he has a few more red marks so just keeping an eye to see if they blister, if they do I'm straight back down the gp. They are not bothering him so not too worried, but if its an infection just want to get on top of it so it doesn't spread any more.

Sorry that Elliot has been so poorly Claire, glad he's on the mend now, that must have been a worry for you. Hope he gets his appetite back soon.

Hiya Jule, when we started with more lumps, I mashed with a fork instead of pureeing, then went on to things chopped small. The little pasta stars are quite good too. I also switched from baby porridge to normal porridge which is a bit more lumpy. I was a bit wary of finger foods at first but once I got over that, I did one meal as mash / spoon fed and one meal as finger food. I found a good collection of blw recipes online which I will try and find the link for, some better than others. I found that mince beef was easier for them than chicken at first. Steamed fish is good as it also flakes up pretty small (and cooks from frozen really quick) but still has some texture, mixed in with mashed potato or sweet potato and a dollop of philly was a favourite for the boys. 

Hi Nic, just seen your post, hope the bells are over their colds soon, glad all is going well at nursery


Kara I've found it really interesting at how babies develop at different rates and find different ways to get to the same point. I can't help comparing the boys, Dylan has babbled and got mobile quite a lot earlier, but Ioan got teeth much quicker and there are some things I think he has picked up quicker, like self feeding, wanting to drink from a cup not a beaker (he now pulls the top off with his teeth!) and banging toys together. They are really interacting now, crawling towards each other shouting aaahhhhh and then wrestling like little bear cubs, its very cute but have to be careful Ioan doesn't bite, he's very taken with his teeth at the moment lol

Meant to say ladies, would be lovely to meet up before Christmas, maybe we can sort something.

Christmas plans, well apart from being excited about it, I haven't done anything yet!


----------



## claire1

Thanks ladies.  

Yeah I agree Sarah a meet before Christmas would be good, if we could arrange something.

Nic hope the twins manage to get their MMR's soon and that they are feeling better soon.


----------



## kara76

Claire so sorry to hear elliots been so unwell. Bless him

Sarah I'm up for a crimbo meet as long as I'm not working

Tric good to hear babies are enjoying nursery

Afm we had a settled night which was much needed. Off to work soon


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone.thanks for the food ideas ill give them a try.funny in my job I have lots of ideas then when it comes to me I can't think 

Kara gr8 that u have a plan for tyler hope teething improves.

Sarah good to hear boys r doing so well.

Tric hope u get to have the mmr soon.its a pain that u can't have it when they r unwell but hopefully there will be one week when they r fine.
Glad they're enjoying nursery hope mine do too.

Claire poor elliot hope he starts to improve and gain wt.I have finished with the pillow now so could u give me your address and ill send it back.thanks ever so much for letting me have a lend its beeen a god send.

Babies here r fine apart from teething really bad.nursery in jan and I'm dreading it and going back to work!time has passed so quickly.gonna cost a bomb though.nearly £900 per month for 3 days.rang tax credits and they will pay about 70% this year thank god but don't know about from apr if they won't pay so much may have to go back less!its such an expense


----------



## PixTrix

I will be back with personals tomorrow as pooped but just wanted to post a couple of pics from my 4d scan today. It was so amazing, such an awesome experience and I am all the more excited to meet my lo who at the mo weighs about 3.1lbs! I am so in love and am wishing christmas away lol I went along to clinic before the scan and seen Jodie and Debbie which was really lovely.


----------



## Queenie1

ah pix scan pics are lovely. hello baby pix. i think baby pix looks like you, there is a likeness there. how are you  feeling. you are nearly 30 weeks now.


----------



## kara76

Pix u know I'm so pleased ur scan went well

Thought I wud let everyone know

Ravan is in hospital after having a pretty bad ruptured ectopic. She's had an op and blood transfusion. She was lucky as it seems this could well of been life threating


----------



## trickynic

Oh no poor Raven! Sending hugs   


Pix - fab scan photo, it's so clear!


----------



## claire1

Pix fab picture.

Raven thinking of you.

Hope everyone is OK


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

How is everyone?

Afm poor tyler is ill as am I. Sore throat. Last night tyler woke at 1030pm ish and was soaking, even her hair was wet and again this morning. She is very quiet. She slept on me downstairs for a couple of hours last night as she was so upset and crying a lot which she never does


----------



## PixTrix

Hi everyone, hope you are having a good weekend

Kara, how are you and Tyler today? Hope you are both on the mend. Thanks for keeping us updated about Raven. Sending big hugs her way.

How are you getting on Queenie? Scan of the twins sounds like they are doing fab. Not sure what its like for you, but I feel as if time is flying and yes can't believe that I am approaching 30 weeks, its madness! Have you got MW this week?

How's the teeting Jule? Wow that is a lot of money for nursery

Aw poor Elliot Claire. Hope he is doing much better now. Is he eating any more?

Tric hope the colds do a runner and twins can soon have their MMR's. Great that they are enjoying nursery.

You have been a busy bee Sarah. Has the rash cleared up? lol @ Ioan the biter! You've had me thinking about christmas, with your ready meals last year. We usually go out and this was going to be our last year doing that as will want to be home with babe next year, however not able to do that now with my dodgy tummy, don't much fancy cooking either! I can see me having a bowl of soup this year!

How are you getting on Swans?

Hi to everyone else.

AFM thanks all, the scan really was amazing to see all babes little features and fingers and toes. I am so in love! I am on the countdown for scan at 32 weeks to check the position of my placenta, so praying really hard that it moves up so that I can at least attempt a natural birth. Still struggling with days of vomiting and waiting for a scan of my liver and bile duct as GP thinks there are probs with where I had my gallbladder removed. Well I have been told a few different things. The registrar in antenatal told me that me liver isn't functioning properly due to having my gallbladder removed, one GP thinks that due to the op I have got lots of adhesions that are ripping as everything is moving up causing a lot of pain and another GP wants to check in case there is a gallstone stuck in the bile duct, which may have been causing the intense itching. Thankfully bloods have come back ok, so just wait for a scan now. 
Babe is very active right now and I am sat in my PJ's with no bra on giggling my head off because the kicks are so hard that my belly is going all shapes and my boobs are wobbling lol


----------



## Swans72

Hi Pix,

I'm good thanks apart from a few nosebleeds and gaviscon being my best friend    Can't believe how quick time is going though.

Loving the scan pictures they are fab, glad the sickness is settling down for you, you've had a rough ride with it x

To all you other ladies, sorry but I'm naff at posting although do read up on you all each day.

Take care all xx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Ravan, hope you are doing ok, thinking of you xxxx

Pix, lovely scan photo. Ah yes it could be your turn for ready meals this year, I can recommend M & S turkey dinner lol. Hopefully though you will be feeling well enough to do something. Good news that your bloods came back ok re the liver function, fingers crossed for your scan and hope that they can help sort out the pain and itching. You really have been through the mill and you are doing brilliantly xx

Kara, how are you and Tyler, hope the colds are going away now. Is her rash improving?

Jule, thanks for mentioning nursery, you've reminded me to fill in my form for our voucher scheme at work, its darned expensive isn't it. I will be back in January too, it will be very strange....

Claire, hope Elliot is getting better

Hope you are well Queenie

Glad you are OK Swans, time flies by and just seems to get quicker and quicker!

Well we have finally got rid of the bugs for now. I am off to see my folks for a couple of days tomorrow, they have a family friend visiting who is over from Australia so that will be fun.


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Swans I was prone to nosebleeds too

Sarah glad all bugs are gone, enjoy your time away

How's everyone?

Afm been back to docs and doc confirmed tyler has a virus and says the small spots on her face are ezcema I disagree. Been and had my moles checked and while there got the doc to look at my ezcema which is really bnad atm so got a strong steriod cream. 
Finding life very busy and expensive atm lol but amazing too and really looking forward to christmas. I've got tyler some cute girlie things and planning a trip to santa soon


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Swans, glad all is well with you. I've escaped full nosebleeds, just seem to be clogged up with blood all the time! Gaviscon used to be my best friend until I was sick after it and now its on the long list of things that I have been put off lol

Sarah, hope the nasty bugs have been staying away and you have enjoyed time with your parents

Busy bee Kara! How's your excema doing? Hope Tyler soon gets a break from being poorly. Christmas will be lovely this year, lots of fun with Tyler.

How are you doing Queenie?

AFM have been flat out getting organised for little bubs, which is really exciting. DP painting one of the bedrooms tomorrow so hope to paint the nursery on the weekend. On a bit of a downer tonight though, I feel as if I have been so mean. DP's daughter is coming down around the 18th December for a few days prior to christmas, which in itself I know is going to be a little difficult when I am having a bad day vomit wise etc but of course she is very welcome and she will take it all in her stride. However, she asked if she could bring her boyfriend with her who she has been with for about 6 months and we haven't met yet. DP was happy to let him come because he didn't want to upset his DD. Yet I have put my foot down and said it is bad timing, that I won't be able to manage with being 33 weeks pregnant and poorly with it. When DP's DD daughter phoned tonight he couldn't even bring himself to tell her and passed the phone to me to tell her the bad news and she was totally devastated. I offered for us to pay for him to stay in the pub over the road, but she didn't want this. Am I being selfish? Part of me just wants to ring her back and say I will manage, but yet I know I won't. I obviously can't say how I am going to be feeling at that time, but when I have a bad day, it really is bad and the vomiting is not pleasant, least of all with a stranger in the house. Then there is the uncontrollable belching after meals, which would be so embaressing lol Pain wise I am getting worse too and at times I just want to stretch out on the couch and not be bothered, yet of course would have to be attentive at all times.  Hope all this doesn't sound like I am moaning about my blessed pregnancy, with all that is thrown at me, I am still so happy, I am just trying to reason why I don't feel able to have him to stay. DP is now on a right downer and I feel so guilty. Especially as we had to cancel her last visit because I ended up in hospital. Also being perfectly honest, although she is 17, I am not sure that I would be comfortable with them sharing a bedroom, maybe I am just old fashioned there lol


----------



## kara76

Selfish nope not at all. I would tell her that a room at the pub is gona be a lot better and will give them more privacy too!

Hun you must not feel guilty its not as if u don't want her to come. Farting and puking in front of strangers is really only ok when ****** up and not in your own home lol.


----------



## PixTrix

Aw thanks Kara. You have made me laugh with the farting and puking! I have told DP that the important thing is that he is spending time with DD and she spends so much time with her BF and not enough precious time with her dad due to the distance.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi ladies

Just back from our visit to my mums. Sorry you are feeling so rough Pix and don't worry you have done exactly the right thing about the bf not staying. Kara, you cracked me up with your farting and puking comment, I'm so not going out on a night out with you lol

We had a really nice time away, catching up with mum and dad as well as a good friend over from Oz. Had a bit of a scare though. The boys were quite unsettled Wed night coughing etc so went to my mums GP on Thurs am who said it sounded like croup and to keep an eye on them. They were ok during the day and we went to visit my brother, Ioan wasn't quite himself but Dylan was on fine form. After we got home though, in the space of about half an hour just before bedtime, D went downhill really quick, his breathing got very laboured, he puked everywhere, temp up and disorientated so we called the ambulance. Thankfully they came in 5 mins and put him on a nebuliser. When we got to hosp in Bangor they gave him some steroid to reduce the swelling in his throat and kept him in over night so me and Ioan stayed too. They looked after us really well...it's nice to be back home again now. I think most of November has been taken up with one ailment or another so hopefully we will be lurgi free for a while now!


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Sarah welcome back and omg that sounds so very scary? Did they say what was wrong

Afm busy grouting tiles today, really pleased with it be back later


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hiya Kara, it was a severe case of croup - apparently it is always worse in the evening / night and the inflammation in his throat meant his airway was restricted. Although it was bad, it could have been worse and I think the noise of him breathing sounded worse than it was, the scary thing was just how quickly it all came on. Mind you, he was better almost as quickly, about half an hour after the steroids he was standing in the cot rattling the bars like a demented monkey lol

Well done with the tiling, hope Luke is going to treat you for all your hard work


----------



## kara76

Aww bless. How is the croup now?

Tyler has an ear infection and its still leaking gunk and now going red so it will be another docs visit I think. I've never spent so much time there.

Luke treat me hahah he is crap like that


----------



## SarahJaneH

It's ok now thanks, both still coughing a bit but not the horrible barking, they are both pooped now so hoping for a good night tonight

Poor Tyler, that sounds nasty, there just seems to be so many different things going around, we need some good old fashioned winter weather to kill all the germs I reckon. As for Luke, kick him up the rear lol, or better still buy yourself a treat with his credit card...


----------



## Queenie1

morning all

kara well done on the tiling. poor tyler hope she is better soon. 

sarah that sounded quiet frightening i glad the boys are both ok now. 

pix hope you are well sorry to hear the problems with dd and bf. i agree you don't want any added pressure. hope it is all sorted now.

jule how are you and holly and aaron.

afm i'm doing really well still enjoying every moment of being pregnant. bought some nightwear yesterday to go in my hospital bag. size 16-18   can't believe it at least it has plenty of room for me to grow more. dh said as long as i go back to my normal size 10 after the twins.  
shopping is going well. have ordered pram and have now got car seats as well. need to get moses baskets and bedding now. 
been looking at monitors thinking of getting the bt 250 anyone got this one. 

my friends have organsied a baby shower for me on wednesday so really looking forward to that. 
have my first parentcraft class on thursday and scan on friday so a busy week for me.


----------



## kara76

Queenie sounds like your getting organised which is great. As far as I know the bt range of monitors are great and don't interfer with routers etc. I have a video monitor, this is our second as the first one intwrferred with everything.

Afm tylers ear is still leaking gunk so it gona have to be a tip to docs tomorrow after work. Kitchen tiling is done yay. I've been to meet my mates baby today and isn't even 36hrs old and I'm glad to say I didn't get broody at all. Even when she questioned whether we would try again- still pisses me off that people assume because we have tyler that the next tx would work cause as we all know ivf isn't like that and I'm enjoying tyler way way too much to go through tx and that might not change or it might.


----------



## trickynic

Sarah - so sorry to hear about your trip to the hospital. Sounds so scary! Glad to hear he's on the mend now x


Kara - hope Tyler is better soon


Queenie - we have an older BT baby monitor but it works really well. We've played nursery rhymes from the base unit every night since they came home from hospital and now, they only have to hear the opening line of "twinkle twinkle little star" before they are rubbing their eyes! 


All is good here, nothing new to report. Evan and Alys are doing well, both are really funny at the mo


----------



## Jule

Hi all.lots to catch up on.sarah poor dylan (have I got the right one lol) great all 3 of u were able to stay in the hosp thhoug.I've found all hosp I been too have been great when u have another baby.glad boys r getting better.

Kara oh no not another thing,poor tyler picking up all things isn't she.
I don't want cold weather sarah aaron likey to be admitted again so stay cold for infections to stay away but not too cold or well be spending more time in hosp!

Queenie wow shopping sounds like its going well its so much fuun and lovely to see things coming together.

Pix glad u sorted things out with dp anddd.very difficult situation.hope sickness isn't too bad for u.

Tric sounds like your both r doing well.nice isn't it to report nothing 

We are all ok.still back at hosp every wk for appts but apart from teething and waking in nights nothing else to report.we did have a few scans for aaron follwing his urine inf and he has reflux from bladder to kidney.had scans on kidney to see if any dmage and need to see cons in 2 wks for results.


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Jule my neice has similiar will her kidneys. 
Teething isn't much fun is it. Have u picked your nursery yet?

Tric bet the twins have grown loads and loads

Afm tyler has a preforated ear drum oh the joy. Got anti bs and back in 2 to 3 weeks to check the hole has sealed


----------



## Jule

Oh poor tyler that's painful!how is she?

We have chosen our nursery.its down the rd form us and are open 7-6 which is good so ill drop off bout 7.30 and then pick up 4.30-5.gonna be a long day for them bless.they r normally in bed 5.30-6 so they r gonna struggle.
Depending on how it works out for money may have to drop my hrs from april if its too much in childcare.
How is your neice kara with the kidneys?

We have been invited to a xmas party with the neonatal team in swansea on 13th dec with santa and photographs so looking forward to that.1st santa for babies to see.

Holly has had 2 nights of screaming and has been screaming now for past hr.I also noticed a rash all over both legs so gonna have to keep an eye.she had teething powders calpol and neurofen so will get it checked out if it gets worse


----------



## kara76

Tyler is fine now but last week and the week before were awful, she was really unhappy, grumpy and crying a lot which she doesn't do and never has

My neice is having another scan this time to see flow from kidney to bladder, the scan from bladder to kidney didn't show a massive reflux but they are enlarged! She isn't a happy baby at all tbh and is always throwing a strop

Party sounds so so lovely, an amazing journey u all must of had going through special care together

Hun in all honestly if u can drop your hours do. Our babies are only babies for a short time$ we are really starting to struggle finanucally but I refuse to work more as we would be no better off tbh. I think in a way though the younger they start the easier for them, I went through. Days off tyler grabbing me and shouting mummy as I tried to leave. It was hard but now she loves it there and gets excited and runs up the stairs


----------



## SarahJaneH

Ooh no Jule, we don't want it too cold if it makes Aaron poorly! Hope Holly is ok, how's the rash? Fingers crossed for Aaron's test results. What a fab party you will be going to, how lovely.

Hope Tyler's ear infection clears up OK Kara, that sounds v painful. 

Glad to hear you are all ok Nic

Queenie, we have an older BT one too, the 100 and it is fine

Pix, hope you are ok

We are taking the boys to see Santa on Saturday, in our local town the grotto is set up in a pub, sounds good to me, everyone's a winner!We are off to twins group tomorrow, the first one that has been on since May as we are all a bit rubbish about getting organised


----------



## trickynic

Ooh I forgot Jule to say that we are invited to the Cardiff NICU party on 5th Dec which we're really looking forward to. We've been invited because I contacted them to say that I will be starting some fundraising activities for them in the new year. I'll keep you all updated on my progress - got some good ideas planned


----------



## Jule

That will be nice nic I haven't heard about that one but only holly was there so maybe they forgot her lol.


----------



## trickynic

Jule don't worry - we were only invited cos I contacted them about doing a fundraiser. I suppose they can't invite everyone...


----------



## Jule

No exactly and we r going to swansea anyway.

I had a email from the producer of bbc radio 5 live.they r doing a xmas day show on how 2011 has changed your life.he found our story online and would like to interview us for his show.he thought the whole story of stu dad and the babies was as important as people who r have been to war and those people who have become famous this year and the show is about everything like that.I said I'd speak to him because I thought it would be nice for xmas day and a happy positive story for those people with babies who have been born early like ours.I will keep you all posted.


----------



## jo1985

Jule that sounds lovely b a very inspirational story x


----------



## kara76

Jule that is lovely and 2011 certainly changed your world, you really had a rough time yet here you are at the other end when things in reality could of been a lot different and I do think your story will help others and probably bring some tears too. Good for you girl

Afm been in work today. Tyler chased me out of nursery shouting mummy she's got a little clingy since having her bad ear which thankfully is getting better but as always the anti bs have given her thrush and she points at her lady bits and says itchy.

I was chatting to a lady in work today about our journey and I almost burst into tears saying how much I love tyler. This lady has 2 natural children and one adopted and had quite a journey herself and isn't it strange how there is an instant bond with anyone who has believed they wouldn't become a parent. Still to this day, I thank my lucky stars for tyler, we really are bless with a little darling. Today she didn't wana get up at 730am and got quite cross with me dressing her as usually I let her help but when in a rush this isn't possible.

its getting close to christmas and I look at my life with total amazement. While people around me continue to get pregnant and have babies with ease and I admit I felt a pang of jealous but wow not one of those who concieved naturally has the insight we do, we spend so long yearning, believing we will never be mummies so when we are everything is amazing, we are calming. We revel in the tinyest achievement and ok the choice of having more children is taken from me yet if someone said I can stay where I am now or put me back in time to before ttc without the infertility would I go back, nope I wouldn't cause its made me and my family who we are and I feel so content right now. We still won't say never to ivf but I can't see it on the horizan plus I am still breast feeding which is frown upon by many and yet some people appaulded

I suppose what I'm trying to say is ' we got there girls' we did it, we have our family or family on the way and infertility does suck but when u come out the other side u look back at that painful time and remember some people are still waiting and this time of year use to be so very hard and I always spare a thought for those couples in a hope that their dream will come true

Just for the record I am sober but a little emotional today


----------



## sun dancer

Awww Kara what a lovely post im sitting here reading it crying my eyes out looking at my 2 little boys thinking how lucky we r 
i totally agree wiv u this time of the yr is so hard for people going through tx or waiting 2 start. This time last yr i was a mess as we had 2 cancel our tx but this yr i the same thank my lucky stars that tx worked for us this time and here i am wiv 2 special little boys who i love so so much i am amazed every day how much my love grows for them both x x x


----------



## kara76

Sundancer lovely to see you posting. How is life busy I'm such

How are all the other bump, mums and babies?

Afm yesterday before our lovely meet up I saw my gp! She has referred me for a scan and is pretty sure my endo is bad and is now wondering if all the scarring was caused by endo and not pid. Anyway she has prescibed diclofenic painkillers which I probably won't take and suggested a mirina (spelling) coil as this is a treatment for endo and not as strong as say zoladex but I want the scan and a proper diagnosis first as I know I'm prone to scarring. Trouble is I'm getting stitch type pains high up now so its spreading whatever it is.

Time for a chill out. Been so busy with work then shopping , tyler moo has been a good girl


----------



## PixTrix

Hello everyone. 
Aw Jule that will be lovely on christmas day.
Such a heartwarming post Kara, this christmas day I will be busy counting my blessings. Glad you have got a referral sorted.
Well Queenie you said that you would out anothe bump pic up when I had done one, so thought its about time I shifted myself lol will look forward to seeing yours again!
Here is the bumpster at 31+6, think the photo is making it look bit bigger than it is lol


----------



## Queenie1

pix what a fab bump. you are looking good girl. will post a pic this week will be taking one on tuesday as i will be 30 weeks   can't believe i have reached that milestone, still can't believe how lucky i am. 

jule that will be a lovely to do.

kara what a lovely post from the heart very moving, i really do think that people who conceive naturally don't have the same gratefullness as us who have struggled to get where we are. i still feel so lucky and blessed to be pregnant especially when there are still others out there struggling.

hi to all mums and little ones


----------



## kara76

Wow queenie 30weeks and I haven't even seen u. So so must sort a meet before u drop. 
Is your consultant pro natural birth with twins?

10weeks is gona go so so quick.

How is everyone?

Juls how's holly?

Afm busy busy busy. Time is getting so limited. Tyler signed all her nursery crimbo cards today so so cute. 
Today she said **** as clear as day straight after I said it and has been copying everything. I've been careful not to swear but I dropped cooking oil all over the floor and it just came out and tyler came running in and said it!


----------



## claire1

Pix fab pic, hope your feeling better.

Queenie hope your doing OK.

Jule's how's Holly hope she's better.

Kara how's things with you and Tyler?

Nic how's the twins, they've grown so much (seen the pics on **)

Sundancer hope things are OK with you all.

Sarah hope the boys are OK.

Sorry been really bad at posting, I've had promotion (temp) at work, and have ended up bringing work home and working late to try and catch up with everything   I'm just glad I've been organised with Christmas.  Hope everyone is OK and getting ready for Christmas


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

How are u and tums, mums and babies?

Claire too much work isn't good hehe well done on the promotion and thanks for the crimbo card. I have yet again failed on the card front opps

So what's news with everyone? All set for crimbo?

All presents done and just food to get next thursday. Luke has brought moo an electric car yet a powerful one ! Lol men
Tyler is talking in small sentences now and is always asking for cuddles if I'm doing something she says ' mummy cuddles' omg she melts my heart 

She says bless u if u sneeze and I've taught her jingle bells. This is such an amazing age


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone how r u all?not been on here much had a lot going on.
Has everyone got everything sorted for christmas.can't believe it will all be over a week today!

We are all sorted and just got more packing to do this wk.had a lovely xmas dinner over my mothers today as she is away for xmas.been visiting stu family in ebbw vale aswell so bisy wkend.
Dh mum in hosp and will be there for xmas and my nan had a stroke and is in hosp don't know plan with her but she is very confused and hallucinating.

We are looking forward to our 1st xmas with the babies.haven't bought them much but I'm sure they will have plenty of others 

Will post again before xmas.


----------



## Queenie1

well here is my 30 weeks bump pic.

afm sorry haven't been about for a while school has been keeping me busy. so good to finish yesterday and depending on how i feel i can deciced over xmas over hols whether to go back or start my maternity leave. 
feet and ankles have started to swell but had mw app today and all is fine bp and urine all ok so just cos of the extra weight i am carrying. 
also my nursery furniture arrived today  so lots of flat packing to build for dh now. also we have decided to put our house on the market.  must be mad to do this when babies are due , but never mind.

will do personals later. xx


----------



## kara76

Queenie oh my word your bump is beautiful and very tidy too. Omg I remember how lush it was to rub my bump and we must meet so I can have a rub

Afm busy busy busy, its non stop atm. Tyler is mega busy and counting to 6 all the time and has now counted to 11 lol. She is so clever and her little brain is like a sponge and takes it all in. I am so so lucky.

Tonight we did the christmas food shop and she ate a whole tub of blue berries and 2 packs of yoghurt covered strawberries!


----------



## jo1985

very lush and neat looking bump queenie remember my friends bump in the summer and she was a beach whale thats being nice at ur stage . enjoy whats left off pregnancy and christmas and they ll soon b ere x best off luck x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just popping in to say fab pic Queenie, you look really good


----------



## Queenie1

thank you all for you lovely replies.

jules sorry to hear about your nan and dh mum hope they are both ok. i bet you are so excited to have your first xmas with holly and aaron. we will have to meet up soon.

kara sounds like tyler is a delight. i bet she will be so excited on xmas day. just let me know when you can meet up.

pix how are you. 

hi to claire, trickynic,sarah,sam and everyone hope you are all well and are nearly ready for xmas.


----------



## Jule

Queenie just had a quick look at bump picture you are ever so neat  Bet you cant wait until they are here, wont be much longer now.We also put our house up on market last Feb before the babies come but still on the market and only 1 viewer so things not moving here!
How is everyone?  Jo how is everything going?  Kara sounds like Tyler is doing really well she must be getting excited now for chriastmas. Cant believe its here on the weekend, ive still got loads of packing to do.  Cant wait though even though feel a bit stressed with the family in hospital. always something   Nan is now staying in for christmas and so wont be able to go away with my mum and stepdad and grampy as planned.  My mum and step dad stil going and i think grampy is off to my uncles but i will try and get to the hosp christmas day to see her.  DH mum allowed out for a few hours christmas day and so will prob be here s not on our own after all!


----------



## Jule

Happy christmas everyone and happy new year to all all   (just incase i struggle to get on here again).  Hope everyones dreams come true in 2012


----------



## Queenie1

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE. hope you all have a fantastic time.

pix just think this time next year ours will be crawling around. have a good xmas as next year is gonna be the best ever.


----------



## sugar-fairy

Merry Christmas everyone


Pix and Queenie enjoy a peaceful christmas as things are about to change big style for you    . 


Kara and Jule - Merry christmas to you and yours, hope you all have a joyous christmas and a happy new year   


To all the other mums and bumps have a fab Christmas.


----------



## sammy75

just wanted to wish all of you a lovely xmas and happy new year.


----------



## popsi

Ladies... I know i dont post that often anymore, but i do love to keep up with you all, its just life is so busy with an almost 3 year old and a full time job !! 

Just want to with you all a very merry christmas and a peaceful and happy new year xxxx


----------



## kara76

Merry christmas everyone.

Those with bumps will have babes next year hehe and a very special merry christmas to those yummy mummies enjoying their first christmas with their babes


----------



## josiejo

Merry Christmas to all you lovely mummies and mummies to be. Have a wonderful day xx


----------



## claire1

Merry Christmas everyone (as I know I wont get chance to get on here tomorrow, what with work and opening pressies).  Hope you all have a lovely day


----------



## Jule

Hope everyone has had a fab christmas-merry christmas to you all.

Well what an end to christmas day for us.poor aaron back in hosptial with another urine infection.he is very hot and has a rash from head to toe.don't know how long he will be in but he is back on the iv antibiotics!so much for our 1st christmas at home as 4.most of our pressies r still under the tree so hopefully we will get to open them tom or next day whenever we are all home


----------



## Queenie1

oh jules so sorry to hear aaron is back in hospital. how is he now. hope you are all home soon so you can open your presents. 

hope everyone has had a lovely xmas.

afm had a quiet one, spend most of day at mum's as dh was working most of it. it was a lovely day so much better than previous years when i would have liked to have ignored xmas totally. had money off family so i can buy myself a really nice camera to take good pic's of little ones when they arrive. 

gosh can't believe i'm 32 weeks today.


----------



## trickynic

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!! Hope you all had a great day!


Jules - so sorry to hear you have been spending Christmas in hospital with Aaron. I hope he gets better soon so that you can finally get home and enjoy the presents!


We spent Christmas day with my parents in Swansea. The babies were spoilt rotten and enjoyed having their first Christmas dinner. We spent Boxing Day with DH's parents where Evan started walking for the first time! He was standing at the sofa and then took 7 little steps to my husband and now there's no stopping him. Also, Alys (who has only been crawling a couple of months) has started walking when you hold her hands and wants to practice ALL the time, so she shouldn't be too long either!


Just got back home and now have to find space for all the new toys and do an abundance of washing! x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

I hope you all had a lovely Christmas and wish you all a wonderful 2012

Its been a while since I posted, the run up to Christmas was manic, but we had lots of fun on the day, we had mum and dad over for christmas dinner and then dh's family joined us on boxing day. The boys have been having a lovely time playing with their new toys and being fussed over by family. As I was stuffing our 16 pound turkey I had a little chuckle that I had pretty much that weight in baby stuffed up my jumper this time last year lol. I am back in work next week after 13 months off....eek!

Jule, sorry that you have been in hospital with Aaron, I really hope he is home soon and you can get some time together as a family.

Queenie, your bump pic is fab!

Well done Evan on walking, what a lovely Christmas present Nic!

Hope all mummies had a lovely time with their little ones and mums to be, what a year ahead you have to look forward to x


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

How is everyone?

Jule how is aaron today? And holly of course. Hope stu had a good birthday

Tric now the trouble starts lol walking means not wanting to do anything othewr that walking or in tyler case running everywhere

Sarah good luck with work! How many days u doing? Work is kinda enjoyable if u have good childcare which they enjoy. Tyler loves nursery now and gets so excited 

How's the bumps queenie and pix. Omg girls baby and babies will soon be in your arms

Anyone got any plans for new year?

Afm christmas has been great. Tyler is like a whirlwind lol. She is growing so so quick. Isn't too well atm, had a temp on and off and is very cuDdly and off her food. Gtg to docs tomorrow to recheck her ear, its been 4 weeks so hoping its healed yet the way she pokes it I think maybe not.


----------



## PixTrix

Hello everyone, hope all mummies, babes and bumps had a lovely christmas. Here's to a wonderful new year.

What an amazingly different christmas, compared to christmas' past! To wake to the movements of my little monkey was so fab, after spending years of not being bothered about facing christmas. Wow how amazing will next year be! I feel so blessed and grateful and the only icing on the cake would be my very special friends still waiting to get there dreams are blessed in the new year.

Jule I hope Aaron is on the mend and all is well with Holly. Hope you have got to have a belated christmas.

How are your special cargo Queenie, bet you're enjoying the time off work. Did you get a camera? I had a nice camera for my birthday the year before last and a nice video camera last year and can't wait to put them to good use! Wow 32+ where is the time going! We really must sort that get together before our babes arrive!

Kara, I hope Tyler is feeling better today and her ear has healed. It looks like she has been having a wonderful time over christmas with her new wheels!

Sarah, glad you had a lovely first christmas with the boys. I hope going back to work goes ok for you. Wow very nearly first birthday!

Nic, your eyes must be everywhere now with a walker on your hands, how wonderful. Sounds like Alys won't be far behind.

Claire, I hope you didn't work too hard over christmas and had a lovely day.

Big hello to everyone else.

Well here I am at 35 weeks and just can't believe how fast time is going now! I had a scan a couple of weeks back and am chuffed to report that my placenta has moved up. I was really excited to have got away with being given a date for a section due to a low lying placenta only to learn that if this little monkey is still transverse I will have one anyway! From what I can feel, I still think s/he is still and transverse and so high! Got MW on tue so will wait to see what she says and got scan and cons on 11th Jan (know it will be a lucky day as Ioan and Dylan's birthday!!). Really want to have the chance of a natural birth, but will of course go with the flow and whats best for babe. Still getting days of sickness, yet not a fraction as bad as I was. I was diagnosed with SPD way back and have been lucky that it never really got that bad but a day of flat packing yesterday has left me feeling quite ouchy today! Also got carpal tunnel in both hands lol It really does seem to be one thing after another, yet I don't give a monkeys lol it is all such a small price to pay and each ache is a reminder of how lucky I am to be going through such an amazing process of growing my very own little babe and being so close to holding s/he in my arms!


----------



## kara76

Pix sleepless nights wil be easy pesy after all u have and are going through lol. Wow 35 weeks, its mad how quick your pregnancy has gone. Must meet asap 

Afm went to gps to get tylers ear checked and he checked um and I forgot to ask as she was more concerned about her breathing and cough! Seems her cold has turnt into a chest infection and she now has anti bs, steriods and an inhaler cause its very tight and if it gets any worst I have to go back asap!


----------



## trickynic

Kara - sorry to hear Tyler is ill, hope the anti-b's do the job.


Jules - hope Aaron is feeling better


Well we were staying at my brother-in-law's house last night and Evan developed Chicken Pox! Started with a sore looking blister on his head and has now spread across his whole body. He doesn't seem that distressed by it and hasn't had a temperature but we are waiting for the itching to start now! Just bought some Piriton and Calamine lotion ready. I'm feeling stressed about having to take time off work as the nursery won't take him back until he is completely recovered. Just hope Alys gets it in the next few days to minimise the amount of time I have to take off!


----------



## PixTrix

Hope Tyler is soon on the mend Kara. Oh yes I am all prepared for sleepless nights!

Aw Tric chicken pox is doing the rounds, hope not too itchy. My nieces on both sides have got it.


----------



## kara76

Oh no tric not the dreaded pox. I can understand your stressed but not a lot can be done.

Pix how's the pram . Omg I'm excited, don't go having baby before I see u. So tempted to get a pink gift as I'm that sure. I think its time for guesses

Pix girl 6lbs 11oz

Come on girls guesses, we can add dates if we are sure baby has moved head down lol

Afm tyler is coping very well and omg imagine her after 15mg of predinsole? Hyper I can tell ya

She is going through a phrase of refusing to have a nappy change and dressing herself and then getting really cross that she can't. We are going down the parenting style of allowing her to express her feelings and helping her deal with them. We intend to start time out for any naughtness, like tonight when she bit luke. They do this at nursery through tyler has never been on time out lol unbelievble I know lol. We are learning colours now too


----------



## jo1985

Pix girl 6lb 5 . X ( wana second guess 7lb 2) LOL going on ** photo so hard to judge LOL


----------



## Queenie1

guesses for pix
kara girl 6lb 11oz
jo girl 6lb 5oz (7lb 2oz)
queenie girl 7lb 3oz

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE. 

pix wow can't believe your 35 weeks. you make sure your little one doesn't arrive yet as we still have to have our bump pic's

tricky nic hope evan gets better soon
jule how is aaron
kara glad to hear tyler is coping well with her chest infection

afm.well i'll be 33 weeks opn tuesday can't believe how quick it is going now. 
i'm so excited, we now have 1 cot, 1 dresser and 1 wardrobe built and in place just 1 more cot to be built. the room is looking so lush now. can't wait to get clothes in the wardrobe etc. 
i'm going back to work on tuesday my boss has been so wonderfully supported has said i can start later and finish a bit earlier so i miss rush hour traffic so that i can continue to work a bit more nearer my maternity leave date.
i see my consultant on thursday and a scan. i';m hoping that they will give me a date that they will induce me if little ones haven't arrived. will be a help to have a date to work towards. 
went to cardiff yesterday and bought my new camera ready to take lots of pics of our little ones.


----------



## claire1

Happy new year everyone      

Hope everyone is OK.  Sorry for the lack of personals but busy trying to sort things out of tonight.


----------



## Jule

Happy new year everyone.hope u all have a good night and everyones dreams come true in 2012.
Will post more tom xx


----------



## kara76

Hiya

How is everyone

Pix so good to see u and bump today. Wow bump has grown a lot hehe. Hope that bag is now packed

Afm I received a letter today from hospital, I have booked my scan for the 24th jan. My gp sent it was routine due to pain and spotting and said it would take months so someone somewhere must have bumped me up the list! 
Tyler goes back to nursery tomorrow


----------



## Queenie1

hi all 

bit of a me post tonight sory. went for scan with consultant and she was concerned about twin one's growth as he hadn't grown much since last scan. twin 2 was fine is the bigger of the two. the scanner was supposed to have been fixed but she was having problems with getting a reading of the blood flow from the placenta so have said for me to go back tomorrow to her clinic up on maternity ward where she has a better scanner so she can check placenta and blood flow to twin 1. if all is fine will monitor me closely if not will look at delivering soon. felt ok when left as heartbeats were fine and babies were wriggling around. got a little upset later when telling dh. con said that the longer they can stay where they are the less time they will spend in neo natal. but would be ok if they have to arrive soon. so will know more tomorrow. gonna been a long day as she has a full clinic so i just have to go and wait and see when i can be fitted in. 

so have phoned school and i am finisihing now decided it time to rest up now.


----------



## kara76

Hey queenie I am sorry you have this worry but please know that your of pretty good gestation and your con sounds like she has a good plan. Big massive hugs


----------



## Queenie1

thanks kara. just been looking and i see trickynic had hers around similar time. i keep telling myself that all is gonna be fine as heartbeats were seen and twin one was wriggling around. so just might meet them a little earlier than we thought. just need to see what happens tomorrow now. 

how are you.


----------



## kara76

I assume unlike pix you have bags packed for u and babies cause if not u better do them as leaving it to dh will be rubbish lol. U must keep. Calm hun, tomorrow will give u a clearer picture

We are well thank u, busy all the time but well


----------



## Queenie1

yeah bags are packed, could never leave it to dh, i would end up with all the wrong things. i even took my bag to work with me on tuesday and wednesday just in case. lol

yeah not doing too bad keeping calm. i'm sure all will be fine. i do think that babes are gonna be little anyway. not sure if it does affect your babies size but i was a week early and was 6lb 2oz and dh was 3 weeks overdue and was only 6and half pounds. so we were both tiny babies. 

glad to hear your all ok and busy. good to hear you have an app through to be seen hopfully you will get some answers now.


----------



## kara76

I was 5 and half pounds at term. Tyler was bigger than all of my mums and mil babies so u never can tell what happens. 
Fingers crossed that tomorrow brings good news


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just popping in to send big hugs to Queenie, will be thinking of you tomorrow. Hope you don't have to deliver soon and your con is just being cautious. They'll do what's best for you x


----------



## Queenie1

thanks mrs t for thinking of me. x


----------



## Vixxx

Hey Queenie!  Try to keep calm hun     .  Mine came at 34+4.  Buster weighed in at 6lb 13oz and Belle at 5lb 8oz.  Buster needed one day in SCBU, Belle none!  They are all different, and it's notoriously difficult to get accurate scan readings at this stage.  It may not be ideal, but try not to worry.  I can't remember - are you at the Heath?  

Thinking of you, and hello to everyone else.


----------



## jo1985

Hey quennie just wanted to Wish u all best I'm sure con just bein over cautious n that u ll know more today thinking off u n bubs . My mate had her twins at 36 and were 6lb both were . Try to stay calmkeep us posted 
Jo Xx


----------



## Jule

Queenie just read your post is it today your in your appt.if so good luck.keep calm as the others said and go with what u r told.I was very scared and look at my babies and they were 27wks.cons told me the longer they can stay inside the better but babies after 30wks don't get as many problems as before as their lungs are more developed.just do what they say they know best and they r all fab at what they do xx


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

thanks for your messages. well all is fine the blood flow to the twins is fine, although twin 1 is smaller she said twin 2 was chubby. lol. she wants to keep an close eye on twin 1 so i'm back next week for her to check the blood flow again and then the following week will do a growth scan and hopes to see some improvement in twin 1 size. so it feels good that they are keeping a closer check on them now. thankfully we didn't have to wait long to be seen today. 
came home at lunch time and had a afternoon nap. so now i am offically on maternity leave. lots of rest for me and the twins i think till they arrive.


----------



## trickynic

Sorry Queenie, didn't see your post last night or I would have been on to offer some reassurance. As you know, mine were born at 34+4 and, although they were small and had to spend some time in neo-natal, they had no health problems. They will probably give you a steroid shot if they think they will need to be born soon as this helps to mature their lungs. Try to rest as much as possible and try not to stress too much. What will be will be and you have to trust that the doctors know what they are talking about! Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Queenie thats great news, good to hear you will be taking it easy now too x


----------



## Jule

Gr8 news queenie that all is well.also nice for u to say you have officially started maternity leave.how many wks are u now?u have done very well to work this long though.now rest time.make the most when they r here it will be non stop  do u know the sexes cause u called twin one him!


----------



## kara76

Hehe jule I asked queenie the same question today
As you know queenie I am please all is well


how is everyone?


----------



## Queenie1

thank you all very much for your reasurrance.

i'm 33+3 today. my maternity leave is starting on monday so i will be 33+6

i don't know what we are having its just that dh has been so convinced we are having 2 boys that i have got used to saying the boys now. dh has said since we had 2 embryo's put back we were going to having twin boys. he got the twin bit right will have to see if he gets the sex right. lol i have had 2 dreams now where i give birth to twin one and its a girl and i turn to dh and say "see told you so." as i keep saying there could be a girl there.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Have you got any names picked out yet Queenie?


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Queenie, glad to hear all is well and you are resting up now, you and babies will be in good hands as the other said you are at a good stage now. Good that they are keeping a close eye on everything, try and enjoy the start of maternity leave. Big hugs to you xx
Hello Mrs T, thinking of you xx

Nic, how are the Bells, are they still off nursery with chicken pox? Hope they haven't been too miserable with all the itchiness.

Jule, hope you are all well, good luck with starting back at work 
Kara and Pix gutted to have missed you yesterday but it was definitely the right thing, Ioan was really under the weather and snotty yesterday. He had a really high temp last night but must have been the cold coming out as he's been fine today. Lucky as it was their first day in nursery today. The staff there were lovely and I think they'll be fine there, they seemed pretty well at home right away. Tuesday is their first half day on their own and then full day on Friday. 
How did Tyler get on at nursery today? Good to hear you don't have to wait too long for scan Kara


----------



## Jule

Lol queenie I thought u had slipped up  wonder what you'll have its very exciting.
Gr8 that u have gone so far u r doing great.
Fancy kara picking up on him aswell,we both spotted it lol

Sarah great boys seemed happy in nursery.so u r going back nxt wk.and to leave them half day how do u feel.my 2 r back in for 3 hrs next wk and then wk after 3 whole days that is gonna be a lot!I just hope the nursery staff get used to their ways quickly.they were sayiing to me that there is a baby there that's 9 monthst that was left from 7 wks!can u imagine that is so young.

Pix how r u feeling.

Tric how r u and your 2?have they gone back to nursery yet or do they need to be spot free.

Kara great bout scan will they give u resulst straight away.

Mrs t how r u,what's happening with u now?

We are all ok here.holly has a cough which seems to be irritating her and then she has a coughing bout and goes red seems like she is choking and is sick everywhere.happened yest,then all night and again today and this eveening.she was so sick I had to completely change te bed.I saw gp for myself this am but because she weas heaving while I was there I had her seen instead of me.he said it was just a cough and no wheeze so whether its a tickly cough.will have to wait and see if it just goes.aaron is fine for a change


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sarah - thanks, you've always been so supportive

Jule - I thought Queenie had slipped up too! After the chemical pregnancy we are desperate to get pregnant again, hopefully we have found the right recipe now, so we are having FET next month and a fresh cycle straight after if the FET doesn't work. We only have one good frostie so will be keeping everything crossed


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Sarah so so glad nursery went well. It makes such a difference when they settle in ok

Jule poor holly, how is she now? How aaron after his urine infection. Bet returning to work is coming round fast now

Tric did both the twins end up having pox together

Mrs t you will soon be with us again I'm sure

Queenie how's u

Pix is that flipping bag packed yet?

Afm tyler enjoyed being back at nursery so that's great. We have decided to start not allowing dummy in the day and so far so good, we plan on going to long way round and reducing use to just sleeps first before taking it away! It might or might not work as she loves her num num. Also we are debating whether to take the cot side off as she can almost climb over yet this morning she did play happily without trying to escape for a good 20mins before shouting me to get up lol


----------



## jo1985

kara i ve always used that techinique with nannying my charges i only allow dummy for bed time , charlie goe sand gets his num num that he calls alwell wen he wants from the draw so moving them and onyl at bed time. re the cot it thinnk wen they start climbing its time to get into a bed and ut gate onto door. charllie was in cotbed at 14 months and never had problems i hope u have none to when u decide to do it .

hope all u mums and mums to b and ofcourse bubas r doing well  xjo x


----------



## trickynic

Jule - Evan has had the same problem the past week or so where he has been coughing so much at night that he is sick everywhere. We took him to the docs but no infection so just got to ride it out.

Evan still has a few scabs left but the nursery are happy to take him back. To be fair, although he had a lot of spots, he hasn't really suffered that much. We put calamine lotion on him and gave piriton at night time but he hasn't scratched at all and no fever. Alys hasn't caught it _yet _but there is a 10-14 day incubation period and we are on day 9 today. I really hope she gets it in in next few days as I have purposefully left my work diary quite light this week but next week is mental so really don't want to be off that week.


----------



## Jule

Gr8 news mrs t not long til next month good luck ill be keeping everything crossed for u.

Kara hopefully not long til the dummy is gone sounds like tyler is doing well.

Sarah good luck for work.

Tric its horrible isn't it she hasn't stopped coughing.in fact today we were in m+s and I looked at her and she had vomited choked and turned blue she obviously wasn't breathing for a few seconds.I screamed at dh to come and and help and we whipped her out of the car seat and was banging her on the back.with that the first aider was running towards us.one of the customers and seen us and run to get someone.scary.if this continues ill be back at gp on mon.

Pix how r u?

Queenie hope u r still resting


----------



## SarahJaneH

Blimey Jule that must have been scary. Good there were people around to help too. Hope Holly and Evan get over the coughing and sickness soon that sounds really nasty.

Jo,will keep an eye on you on the other thread, but good luck for EC, all sounding good so far.

Mrs T, keeping everything crossed for you, good luck

Glad Tyler has settled back into nursery well and good luck with the dummy, sounds like a good plan. She's growing up fast going into a bed soon eh? 

Sounds like Evan coped well with the chicken pox Nic, hope its not too bad for Alys when her time comes...

Pix are you packing, don't forget the granny pants
Queenie, hope you are ok

It's going to be a bit strange going back to work and like you Jule I think the thing is wondering how they will deal with the little ways that the boys have that you just get used to and fathom a way round. I'm not too worried about leaving them as the staff do seem really nice, most of them have been there a long time. Getting the three of us ready to leave is the main challenge, as we have an hours drive to work, so we need to leave early. I've decided that will give the boys milk when they get up, then we'll head off as soon as after, then they will have breakfast at nursery at 8.30, that should be ok.


----------



## kara76

Jule omg how very scary. Was it coughing that caused it? 

Tric fingers crossed alys gets it asap. 

Sarah are you still bf? Today was my first thought for ago to about maybe we are getting to a time we should stop but we still aren't ready as I love lazy feeding in bed lol.
The nursery staff will get use to them really quickly, they deffo have more experience than us lol. Tyler has her favorite kids and staff now which is so cute.

Sarah if easier leave um in there pjs and get nursery to change the boys after breakfast, I think a lot of people do that


----------



## SarahJaneH

That's a thought kara, I'll ask if it would be ok to leave them in pjs, that would save me loads of time, this pair are a nightmare to get dressed now, wriggly  monsters. Yep, I'm still bf just morning and night. I've started to give them some cows milk and they seem to like it so hopefully it would go ok with switching. Never thought we'd get this far but once past the early days it was easier so just carried on. Last night I thought Dylan might be stopping his bedtime feed, all he did was blow raspberries on my boob and didn't take any milk...but then tonight he fed fine. I think I will wait until they've been at nursery a couple of weeks and are settled and then try weaning, too much change too soon might be a bit stressful but maybe it won't bother them...

You have done great to feed Tyler for so long...lazy feeding in bed is great, the boys woke up at 6 today and dh had weekend off so he got up and brought them in, then they went straight back to bed, next thing I knew it was 9am and dh was bringing me a cuppa woohoo!

We bought the boys their first shoes today


----------



## PixTrix

Evening all sorry just a quick post and will get back tomorrow or more likely the day after with personals. Been a mad busy day because we have got to go up to Hampshire and back tomorrow, which has forced me into action, so been getting last bits and bobs for babes arrival, which has resulted in massive ankles and feet lol you will be pleased to hear that I am sat with all my bag stuff scattered around me ready to pack, with the lovely smell of baby clothes drying! Baby seat and notes are in the car ready in case, which will be joined by my practice run bag (will be adding more bits when home!) to go in, in the morning!


----------



## kara76

About blinking time pix. Hope your trip goes well

Sarah good to hear of another long term feeder. Mu sil has been ******* me off tonight and txt earlier and said - i dont agree with it when shes nearly 2 and eating proper food. It has annoyed me a little well a lot. I didn't agree with her sleeping with her baby for over 10months yet would never have said it!!

Tyler woke after 2 hours and was so so upset asking for num num so we gave it too her and will slowly take it away at night


----------



## SarahJaneH

Have a good trip Pix

Your SIL is out of order Kara, it's no one else's business but yours, tyler's and luke's. As you say everyone's parenting style is different but if you wouldn't do it that way you don't say. I've had a few funny comments, not much lately as I think everyone assumes I've stopped and unless they ask I don't say. I think I will stop over the next couple of months but need to figure out how best to do it....


----------



## claire1

Sarah I agree with you it's your decision and choice and has nothing to do with anyone else.  I've had comments and backhanded comments because I didn't end up breastfeeding, but Elliot didn't want the breast and was becoming distressed.  We all take our lead from our children, so others have no right to comment.  (sorry I've rambled) Take no notice Kara, is Tyler being hurt because your bf? No so put 2 fingers up to her.

Jule hope Holly is better today.

Nic hope Evan is OK and that Alys gets the pox soon.

Pix make sure you have plenty of granny knicks and plenty of maternity pads n your bag.  Hope your trip is OK tomorrow.

Queenie hope your getting plenty of rest.

Sarah any plans for the boys 1st birthday?  Can't believe that it's been almost a year already.

Hi to everyone else, hope your all OK


----------



## Queenie1

morning all.

pix have a good trip and glad to hear you have got that bag packed.lol hope you won't need your bag though.

kara your sil is so wrong to comment on your bf. like claire has said we do what our children want and she had no right to comment on it. try and ignore her, perhaps she is jealous.

jule how is holly today hope she is better

nic how are the bells.

claire how are you and elliot

wow sarah nearly a year, hope you have a lovely day.

sam how are you and cari and evan

afm. thanks all for asking yes taking it easy now. i find i can't do too much and then i'm tired. went to asda yesterday came home made lunch then had to have a nap. that was about all i did yesterday apart from putting washing in the machine. 
hoping today to start moving some of the baby stuff from my mum's house to ours today so mum will have more room now to store the pram as that has arrived in store so need to collect it this week. 
have swollen feet most of the time now, gets worse when i've been on them. also getting back ache and on the odd occasion some like period pain cramps and a funny sensation in my lady bits. def think things are changing now ready for the big day. part of me is dredding giving birth as i am a wimp when it comes to pain but loads of me can't wait to meet them now and find out what they are and see what they look like.


----------



## Jule

Only quick post holly had another 2 episodes today so came to hosp she has collapsed right lung and pnemonia.staff can't believe how well she loks but I told them I know what they should be like and she is not right.I insisted I wasn't bringign her home.thought we would have to call 999 on the m4 was so scared


----------



## kara76

Jul my heart goes out to you. It must be so hard being in and out of hospital. Hope holly gets better really quick

Queenie try not to worry. Contractions aren't too bad and there are drugs available and if u end up with a c section that's really not to bad either lol. I found I couldn't sleep after tyler was born as I was on a high for days


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jule, hope Holly is better soon. You must've been petrified. Thinking of you all x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Oh Jule, poor Holly, hope she gets better soon, I really feel for you all. Love and hugs from us all xxxx

Keep resting Queenie. I think it's pretty normal to get a bit apprehensive as the time gets closer. As Kara said, try not to worry. Not sure if you have a plan as yet, but if you do go for a natural birth, chances are they will recommend epidural in case of the need for c-section. As for having to do it twice - I think adrenaline, hormones and instincts take over and you don't think about what's gone before as you've got another job to - well that's how it was for me and I remember afterwards thinking how amazing the mind is. You will be fine hun and will be well looked after however your precious babies arrive x


----------



## nic2010

Hi everyone

Sorry it's been so long since my last post..hope you remember me.
Been drawn back to FF as Sophie is 2 on tuesday and always gets me thinking of where our journey started.
Life is pretty hectic at the moment, I work mon - thurs 8 til 6 and when I'm off DH works all weekend. Had a lovely Xmas, hope you all did to. We got Sophie a kitchen and this has turned into hours of fun, it amazes me how much she copies me in the kitchen.
Julie I hope holly is doing well, you sound like your having a right time of things lately.
Kara please don't listen to anyone else ref BF, Tyler is your child and you are the one to decide what is right not just for her but for you both. I know you have talked about further TX but this could be your one and only and how nice it must be to snuggle up in bed with your LO.
Sarah 1st birthday! Any birthday party plans?
Queenie I hope your resting up well? If it helps I would give birth all over again given the chance and during the contractions you can't help but smile now and again knowing you are about to meet your baby ( babies for you).

Sorry can't flick back any further to reply to any more posts but sending hugs to anyone who might need them. 
New year resolution-keep up with mummy board.

Nic x


----------



## nic2010

Not Julie but jule, predictive text for you...


----------



## PixTrix

Aw Jule, big hugs. I hope Holly makes a fast recovery.

Oo Kara, I could throttle your SIL how dare she. I know that as I start my BF journey I shall be looking to you for encouragement. It was lovely to see you and tyler and bump says thanks so much for the lovely hat and mits! Tyler is such a delight!

Queenie I think you are having one of each and the smaller of the two being the girl! Glad all is well and that you and bumps are being kept a close eye on. Glad to see that you are taking it easy. Feet up as much as possible for that swelling. When I got back yesterday mine were huge and so sore where all the fluid had built up. I am so with you on the occasion af type cramps and strange feelings in the lady bits! Although I think bubs has flipped sideways again so not feeling so much now! How exciting that your pram has come. My mum kept telling me that I shouldn't even collect mine and that it should go straight to hers, but we brought it home and the carrycot part is on the stand ready as that is where bubs will be sleeping. You'll be fine giving birth, us women are tough cookies.

Hope going back to work is an easy transition for you. Can't believe that the boys are very nearly 1! Hope Ioan is now better and Dylan has escaped it!

How is Elliot Claire?

Welcome back Nic and Happy birthday to Sophie!

Hi to everyone else.

Well I have made it back, DP is pleased that we made it back over the bridge for our Welsh baby lol Its been a long emotional and tough day and so glad to be back, but may have to do it all over again on Tuesday. Not looking forward to that, could hardly get out of the car today! I am very naughty and haven't packed my bag properly just ended up chucking a couple of basic things in, so that is job one for tomorrow! I seen MW on Tuesday who thought that babe had gone head down again and I was in agreement due to all the feelings low down, yet I am not sure if is back in transverse position lol Got a scan on Wed so will know more then. I really hope s/he is not transverse, I really do not want to be given a date for a section on Wed. I know it sounds mad but I am so excited about experiencing labour and all that goes with it, I at least want the chance. Keeping an open mind though, as obviously want best for babe and know that even if I am allowed to go naturally it doesn't mean that it won't end with a section anyway, especially with these naughty IVF Wales babies!
Loving the guesses for sex and weight. I have got it in my head that its a boy and over 8lbs, but time will tell. Going to ask for an idea at growth scan on wed. I have been measuring 2 weeks ahead for a long time, so you may change your minds about the weight!!


----------



## Queenie1

jule so sorry to hear about holly. i hope she is better soon and home with you all. must have been so scary for you all. she is in the best place now to get her better.  

pix glad to hear your journey went well and you didnt' have to have an english baby. lol i hope little one hasn't turned back and that you get to have a natural birth that you want. good to hear you have been getting similar pains to me. i can see us both having our little ones so near to each other. would be fab to have them on the same day. lol

sarah thanks for your advice, i will be looking to you for advice on bf twins as it is something i would love to be able to do. 

hi kara hope you and tyler are well

afm well brough over lots of baby stuff from my mum's yesterday, clothes are in the drawers and moses baskets are on their stands, i have put their teddies i bought them in side the baskets looks so cute. i keep going in to have a look. my pram will be going straight to my mum's house to stay until they arrive. brought one car seat back with me to start practising how to put it in car. oh yeah and bought some granny knickers yesterday for my hospital bag so sexy. lol


----------



## Jule

Lol yes queenie I used those granny knickers for some time!they are best with a scar too as they don't rub and don't rolll when u sit down.best for holding pads too.

How exciting putting moses baskets up and clothes ready in drawers.sounds like u and pix are both ready to roll.ooh would be lovely to be born on same day andi and sam had theirs same day.

Holly still unwell had lots of blue episodes last night.ended up having lumbar puncture which was clear.having more tests today and teting for whooping cough too.


----------



## PixTrix

Queenie, be fab having babes so close together and same day would be ace! All exciting now with all the bits and bobs coming together. Just hope we can both make it to meet now while we still have bumps!

Aw poor Holly Jule. Lumbar punctures are nasty, so glad it was clear. Hope she is soon better bless her. Big hugs, you are having a tough time.

Well after a nice jerking feeling I am confident that baby is not transverse.....again! Movements are very much central now both at the top and bottom, just need to start engaging now and stop turning! Mind you, I don't even know if the right way around, so can't wait for scan on wed. I was getting excited before bed last night because I started getting waves of mild pains in my lower back and woke up this morning feeling a bit niggly quite low down. Think its all the result of spending about 6 hours in the car yesterday though lol just hope we haven't got to make the same journey tomorrow! Eager to meet baby now, but need a couple more weeks to get the house organised first! My father is coming to paint the hallway and landing this week so need to get that done and the fumes gone at least! What with everything thats been going on, the nursery is nowhere near completed and whilst I know babe won't be in there for a while, I want to have it completed before babe arrives. Going to give it a good clean today and decide the best arrangement for the furniture! Finding it difficult to get anything done very fast due to the carpal tunnel and hip/pelvis pain but am great at shouting orders lol


----------



## kara76

Juls how's holly tonight? What tests have they done, I hope they discover what cause it

Pix and queenie wow girls so so exciting. Think very soon ur gona me mummies yay . 

Afm day 3 without num num and tyler coped with nursery no prob


----------



## PixTrix

Oo I know kara, its so exciting. Been playing with pram today, its fab and the carrycot part is now on its stand ready for babes first night home! So much to do, yikes!

Tyler is doing so well without her num num, well done Tyler and well done mummy!

Hope holly is doing better Jule


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Jule hoping that Holly is improving, what a worry. I hope the lumbar puncture didn't upset her too much, good news it was clear. I hope they can get to the bottom of it and treat the cause asap.

Well done Tyler on going without num num yay!

Pix, glad you are ok after your long trip. Sounds like things have been stressful, hope you are doing ok. Lovely to hear how you and Queenie are getting all ready for your new arrivals, how exciting. Oh and I am with you, for some reason I think you are having a boy too... need to add my guess
Claire, hope you and Elliot are both well
Hello Nic, happy birthday to Sophie! Hope you have a lovely day
Nic - any sign of the pox yet for Alys?
Queenie glad you have the granny pants ready, they are definitely the way forward. I posted some thoughts about bf a few months back so will look back and put a link up. Tamba have a good booklet on breastfeeding more than one that they send you when you join - do you have that? You will need to eat loads, I was constantly hungry and rest as much as you can (ha ha I know...) - esp in afternoon when supply is less. So sod the housework and if anyone offers to help they could do some for you or ask them to cook something for you or bring cake.... I would also say that in hospital, the information can be a bit confusing and conflicting. So, be prepared to be firm and tell them what you want to do, its your body. E.g. I had two women trying to put both boys on to me at once saying it was the only way to bf twins. I told them I'd do one at a time til I got the hang of it then we'd see. As it was, I've never fed them together as they were always fairly quick, you will just see what works for you as you get to know your babies. I found all the staff really nice but some can be a little matronly at times...In the first 2-3 days before your milk starts to come in, you will be producing colostrum and babies only need tiny amounts as it is really nutrient rich (and their stomach is only the size of a walnut), so don't worry if they don't feed very long at each feed. Sorry, this is probably all tmi at the moment, but just jotting some thoughts down while I think about it. I'll pm you my mobile number and you are always welcome to text me if there is anything you want to ask either before or after they arrive. 
I can't believe the boys are going to be 1 on Wednesday, this year has just flown. We are having a quiet day on their birthday itself, dh is taking the day off and we will take them out. Wanted to do Folly Farm but its closed so may just go to a local soft play. Would like to take them swimming but both very snotty atm. We are having a party for them on Saturday which I'm really looking forward to. Well, first morning at work for me tomorrow, better go and make some packed lunches for the boys and have myself an early night


----------



## trickynic

Just a quick one to pass another hug onto Jule and to wish Sarah luck for your first day back in work


----------



## kara76

Sarah hope work goes well. Great tips on the bf front.

Pix fingers crossed baby is head down and ready. Tyler engaged at 37 weeks yet was at birth!

Jul thinking of you hun

Afm my start to bf was quite tricky, found some of the hospital mw quite horrid especially after I didn't feed tyler as she didn't cry due to full belly of mucus- no one checked on me as tyler had 1 45min feed once back on the ward and why they assumed I knew what I was doing I haven't a clue, plus I was in bed!!!! Anyway thankfully did end up with a great mw who showed me a different hold and bingo. 
Breast feeding in the early days is hard, really hard but be sure to stay in hospital a few days and get all the support on offer.


----------



## Queenie1

jule so sorry to hear about holly. good that the luimbar puncture was clear. hope she is getting better soon.   

sarah thanks for those tips really helpful. hope work has gone ok today. what position was the boys before you gave birth. were they both head down.

hi kara how are you and tyler

pix how fun playing with your pram. not long now and you will have your little one in it. 

afm had doppler scan and blood flow to both twins was good and all other checks good. back next week for a growth scan. consultant chatted today about our birth and talked about natural vs c section. feel she was more for c section than natural but would go with what i wanted to do. said for us to have a think and chat and we can chat more next week. lots to think about, was hoping that the decision would be taken out of my hands and babies would decide. twin 1 is head down twin 2 is breech.


----------



## kara76

Queenie glad all is well. Sarahs boy were one head down one breech and they were born this way too.

What were the pros and cons 

My con wanted me to have a section at 39 weeks!


----------



## Queenie1

thats interesting about sarah's boys. 

she said that could go naturally and deliver twin 1 then turn twin 2 or deliver twin 2 breech sometimes she said that you can end up delivering twin 1 naturally and twin 2 won't turn so end up with a c section any way. for c section she said that its more on the mother than the twins, recovery etc. she said to have a look on nice guidlines as there is a good articule on natural and c sections. lots to read and think about, unless babies decide to come early then i won't have much choice then.


----------



## kara76

Queenie how do u feel in your heart? Sarah had dylan first I think and he was head down and then ioan was born breech. 
If u opt for a elective c section and go into labour will they give u a section then or let u continue? Planned sections are a lot different to mine and very relaxed and exciting so I hear

The negative with a section for me were
Mucus in babys tummy meaning hard to feed
Milk took longer to come in
Breast feeding was hard due to scar

Recovering for me was pretty easy tbh, yes I had some pain but the painkiller did their job. I didn't drive for 6weeks but pretty much did everything else.


----------



## Queenie1

not sure how i feel, was surprised i was given the option really. lots to think about, if i was having one i would def opt for natural, cos there's 2 and one is breech ( which i think can be difficult to deliver) it makes me think more about what is best- which at moment i don't know.


----------



## kara76

U will know what is right for u. Not all hospital will deliever breech babies so they must feel confident with it and experienced.
Is your consultant advising u either way? Sarah will give u good advice


----------



## Queenie1

dh tried to pin her down to her proffesional opionon but she would really say although we both felt she prefered the c section. yeah will see what sarah has to say as well.


----------



## kara76

U will find that a lot of consultants. Midwives and health visitos don't give professionals opinions only want is allowed, blood annoys me lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hiya

Thanks for the good luck girls, all went well at work and the boys loved nursery so that was good. Took us a while to get ready this morning but I'm sure we'll get quicker with practice!

Jule, thinking of you all x
Pix, good luck for tomorrow!

Queenie, glad your scan went well and your consultant has started to talk things through with you about the birth. There's lots to think about and going with your gut feeling is a good guide. Yep Kara you are right, Dylan was first head down and Ioan came second breech. Its funny a year ago today I was having my epidural about now! The way my consultant put it was that if twin one is head down and twin 2 is breech then you can 'consider' a natural birth. She was very relaxed and pretty pro - natural, but if I had asked for a section I think she would have put me down for one no questions. Another consultant from the hospital would recommended a section and others wouldn't have let me go to 40 weeks. That's the difficulty, individual consultants have their own ideas and interpretation of the guidelines. I am happy to share the details of the birth, it did get a bit tricky with Ioan's breech delivery but thankfully all turned out well - I'll wait for the go ahead before I go into detail though, I don't want to stress anyone out!
In general, regarding breech delivery, they won't do this with first time mums due to not knowing if there might be a problem with pelvis shape etc. However, with twins, the assumption is that if you've just delivered one head down, then the second should get through as the path has been cleared so to speak. If twin 2 is the bigger one though, then they may recommend a section. How are your babies measuring? Both my boys were assisted delivery, but they also measured big all the way along and both have big heads lol! I blame their dad...I was also induced, and induction results in a higher proportion of assisted deliveries or emergency c-section as your body hasn't gone into labour naturally. 
Anyway, I'll leave it there for now, just about to get the boys off to bed, will be back later and can fill you in further if it helps x


----------



## kara76

Big happy first birthday to dylan and ioan


----------



## Queenie1

happy 1st birthday to Dylan and Ioan.

thanks sarah for the info will pm you any questions i have.

pix hope con's app goes well today for you.

afm had a weird dream this morning that i had a c section and janet evans, grace and arrianne performed it. lol 

chatted with dh last night and we both agreed that our impression of our consultant was that she is happy to let us chose what delivery we want. which is good that we get to chose but hard at the same time.


----------



## jo1985

Happy 1 st birthday yo ioan and Dylan Xxx


----------



## Jule

Happy 1st birthday ioan and dylan hope u r both having a fun day xx


----------



## PixTrix

Hope Ioan and Dylan have had a very happy birthday.

Glad that scan went well Queenie. Hope you are able to come to a decision about delivery that is right for you and DH. It is a tough decision, which I'm sure would be much easier if it was made for you!

Well scan and cons went well today, bit of a shocker but good all the same lol Was chuffed to be firstly told in the scan that babe is head down and then with a very poker straight face and a concerned voice the sonographer said 'gosh you're not having a small baby are you' Umm aren't I?! Sorry to spoil the guesses, but the estimated weight today at 36+5 is about 7.5lbs and when I seen the cons she confidently said that I am going to be possibly looking at a 9lber lol how on earth has that happened with so much puking lol medication may certainly have been a factor. Up until a few weeks back I weighed less than my pre-pregnancy weight and I weighed yesterday and I've put on about 10lbs so its all baby and fluid! Felt a right wally for havig a bit of a cry after, I've been saying that I think a boy about 8lbs but 9lbs is a bit of a shock, but strong and healthy! Cons doesn't want to see me until the week I'm due now, but really hoping I go before, certainly don't want to think about going over lol I asked to stop clexane today and she agreed and has referred me to the haematologist and will want me back on it after the birth, even if natural. So I am all set for hopefully trying a waterbirth, although I am slightly concerned that I could end up with an emergency section due to size, but not going to think about that now.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Thanks for the birthday wishes for the boys everyone. We've had a lovely day, fairly quiet just the 4 of us. dh took the afternoon off and we took the boys to a local soft play. Lovely to bump into you today Skyblu, we are keeping everything crossed for you xxx

What a funny dream Queenie, feel free to ask anything. I have thought long and hard this last year if I would have done anything differently and I would still have done the same. At the end of the day, you and dh will make the decision that is right for you both and you will be well looked after whatever you decide. We made a birth plan, not too rigid as things can always change, but it was helpful in talking things through with each other and bringing points up for discussion with the consultant.  Good luck x

Jule, we are thinking about you all lots, hope that Holly will be improving soon and you are all back home together asap

Kara, look forward to seeing you and Tyler at melodies

Ah Pix, I may have to revise my estimate upwards a bit then, I was going to go for over 8lb. Try not to worry too much, I think both boys were estimated to be about 7lb at 36 weeks and they weren't much more than that, it's more difficult to get the weights accurate at the end.  You've done so well with all that you have faced. Great news bubs is head down, you will be fine girl and don't worry about having a blub, its an emotional time


----------



## Queenie1

sorry no personals but just wanted to share this with you.

my wonderful gp has just phoned me at home to say that he can't believe i'm 34 weeks already and to wish me all the best for the birth. he said that he has been sent copies of the scans and all looks well. I just can't believe how nice it was of him. even said to say hello to dh.


----------



## kara76

Aww that's so nice and well above the call of duty. 
So any swaying either way between natural and c section

Afm all good. Tyler talking a lot more and today everything is 'I am' I am more, I am draw, I am nana (banana) day 4 of constant eating so either a growth sprut or coming down with something and day 6 with no num num, just had a night the last 2 days. She a good girl


----------



## Queenie1

most def above the call of duty. he has been such a wonderful gp to me and dh. he's one of the best. 

still unsure what to do. have pro and cons for both at the moment. 

can't wait to meet tyler at the meet, last time i saw her she was a baby. i'm sure she will be entertaining us. she doing well with out her dummy.


----------



## Jule

That's lovely of your gp queenie.you have done so well.heck u will have 2 good size babies.won't be long now an they will be here.

Pix wow sounds like your baby is gonna be a bomper lol.could be all water tho u never know.not long for u now how exciting for you both

Well we r still in hosp and we now have a diagnosis my poor little baby has got whooping cough and has prob had it for many weeks. 
She has been coughing for many weeks and now the swab has come back positive.god knows where she has picked that up from but most children will just have a cough and nothing else but we were told if they r immunised then it won't be a problem.aaron has no symptoms and so holly has prob got it because she was prem and so tiny that her immunity is lower than most babies.home tomorrow anyway so that will be nice and have few days at home before work next week.


----------



## kara76

My whole post didn't post!

Sarah great to see u , dylan and ioan today. They remind me of tyler personaility wise so watch out lol

Queenie she has changed so so much and can be quite a handful, I have to be firm but fair lol 

U have time to decide yet. Its all very exciting


----------



## kara76

Jule we posted at the same time hehe. Hope u managed to escape early and get back home, must be so hard being in and out of hospital. Poor little holly bless her


----------



## Queenie1

oh poor holly. good to hear she will be home tomorrow. will be nice to be home and have some time together before going back to work. 


pix dont' worry about the weight of baby they don't always get it right. i have heard so many time that people have been told baby is gonna be big and they end up with a average size. the sonography told us that they don't give weights anymore as they are not accurate. 

sarah glad to hear you had a good birthday with the boys


----------



## trickynic

Belated happy birthday to Dylan and Ioan - hope you all had a great day


Jules - glad to hear you are back home. Hope it stays like that for a long while now!


Well, after thinking Alys had got away with the pox, she has woken up with spots this morning! Would explain why she has been so cranky the past two days. I took her to a soft play centre on Thurs with a friend I met in neo-natal (she has twin boys) and Alys screamed everytime I put her down. It was bloody hard work because I was also trying to run after Evan everytime he was trying to climb up the equipment, and ended up having to carry both of them under my arms like logs of wood! I was sweating by the end of the session! Don't think she came into contact with many kids there as a result though so that's ok. Feeling really stressed about missing more work this week cos my diary is packed full but nothing I can do about it I suppose....


----------



## kara76

Oh no tric what a pain but like u say nothing u can do about it. 
Here is pembrokeshire it all seems quiet on the pox front atm but there will be an outbreak at some point I am sure 

Afm tyler is now talking in small sentences that actually make sense the only down side is she doesn't shut up lol only kiDding

Shall we revise our guesses for pix?

Pix
Baby girl 7 12 overdue (sorry)  

Queenie
Baby 1 girl baby 2 girl- 5 and 5 and half pounds
36 weeks


----------



## Jule

Oh tric what a nightmare at softplay!it is so hard when one baby is cwtchy isn't it.holly has been more cwtchy this wk which is fine apart from when aaron gets grizzly and wants a cuddle.

Sarah hope the boys had a nice party today.

My guesses r

Pix

41+3 baby boy 9ib 7ozs

Queenie

38+4 twin 1 boy 5ib 1ozs
Twin 2 girl 5ib 12ozs


----------



## Queenie1

Pix
kara - Baby girl 7 12 overdue (sorry) 
jule - 41+3 baby boy 9ib 7ozs
Queenie - Girl 8lb 6oz 40 weeks

Queenie
kara - Baby 1 girl baby 2 girl- 5 and 5 and half pounds 36 weeks
jule - twin 1 boy 5ib 1ozs Twin 2 girl 5ib 12ozs 38+4


----------



## jo1985

Quennie 37+3
2 boys 5 11 +6 lb


----------



## skyblu

Hi Sarah, just want to say it was lovely to see you and the boys last week and to meet your dh.
The boys have grown and changed so much since I last saw them.
A year old, my gosh time goes so quick!!!!
Thank you for the good wishes for our adoption panel, we go to panel on March 1st and hopefully we will be matched quickly.
Having my niece's little boy for 2 days was an eye opener and exhausting but enjoyed every minute of it, I cant wait until we have a little one permanently.

Queenie and Pix, not long to go now.
Pix - glad that things look like they have settled now, you have certainly had a tough 8 months.
Even though I have never met you both I am going to have a guess on the babies and weight.

Pix - baby boy 8lb 6oz , 42 weeks

Queenie - 2 girls, baby 1 5lb 8oz - baby 2 5lb 10oz, 37.5 weeks

Good luck girls 

Skyblu.xx


----------



## Queenie1

Pix
kara - Baby girl 7 12 overdue (sorry)  
jule - 41+3 baby boy 9ib 7ozs
Queenie - Girl 8lb 6oz  40 weeks
jo - girl 6lb 5oz (7lb 2oz)
skyblu - baby boy 8lb 6oz , 42 weeks


Queenie
kara - Baby 1 girl baby 2 girl- 5 and 5 and half pounds 36 weeks
jule -  twin 1 boy 5ib 1ozs Twin 2 girl 5ib 12ozs 38+4
jo -    twin 1 boy 5lb 11oz twin 2 boy 6lb  37+3 weeks
skyblu - 2 girls, baby 1 5lb 8oz - baby 2 5lb 10oz, 37.5 weeks


skyblu good luck with panal hope you get matched soon. keep in touch and let us know how you are getting on.


----------



## trickynic

Pix
kara - Baby girl 7 12 overdue (sorry) 
jule - 41+3 baby boy 9ib 7ozs
Queenie - Girl 8lb 6oz 40 weeks
jo - girl 6lb 5oz (7lb 2oz)
skyblu - baby boy 8lb 6oz , 42 weeks
trickynic - boy 9lb 2oz 41 weeks

Queenie
kara - Baby 1 girl baby 2 girl- 5 and 5 and half pounds 36 weeks
jule - twin 1 boy 5ib 1ozs Twin 2 girl 5ib 12ozs 38+4
jo - twin 1 boy 5lb 11oz twin 2 boy 6lb 37+3 weeks
skyblu - 2 girls, baby 1 5lb 8oz - baby 2 5lb 10oz, 37.5 weeks
trickynic - 2 boys, 6lb and 5lb, 38 weeks


----------



## kara76

Skyblu good luck with panel

How is everyone

Jule how's work

Afm all good here, I went to a works do last night and it was brilliant, danced the night away, drank too much but not enough to get hammered phew


----------



## SarahJaneH

Better get my guesses in before Queenie and Pix pop!

Pix
kara - Baby girl 7 12 overdue (sorry)  
jule - 41+3 baby boy 9ib 7ozs
Queenie - Girl 8lb 6oz  40 weeks
jo - girl 6lb 5oz (7lb 2oz)
skyblu - baby boy 8lb 6oz , 42 weeks
trickynic - boy 9lb 2oz 41 weeks
Sarah - boy 9lb 39+4

Queenie
kara - Baby 1 girl baby 2 girl- 5 and 5 and half pounds 36 weeks
jule -  twin 1 boy 5ib 1ozs Twin 2 girl 5ib 12ozs 38+4
jo -    twin 1 boy 5lb 11oz twin 2 boy 6lb  37+3 weeks
skyblu - 2 girls, baby 1 5lb 8oz - baby 2 5lb 10oz, 37.5 weeks
trickynic - 2 boys, 6lb and 5lb, 38 weeks
Sarah - twin 1 girl 5lb 8, twin 2 boy, 6lb 3, 37 weeks


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Skyblu, March 1st will be here before you know it, hope things happen quickly for you after that, exciting times ahead x

Kara, just saw on the meet thread Tyler isn't well, hope she's better soon

Nic, how's Alys doing? Hope she is coping ok with the itching, bless her

Jule, how's work? Hope Holly and Aaron were ok at nursery

Pix and Queenie, hope you are both ok and resting up

Hello to everyone else, hope all are ok x

Work is going ok, the boys are getting on really well at nursery. They were both really hyper when we got home last night, I swear they had been given red bull! The lady who looks after them is lovely and she has sussed out their characters pretty quickly so feel very comfortable with it all.


----------



## kara76

Yay sarah, I think its great once u feel they are settled, u can relax a lot more and actually enjoy work well as much as u can lol. Tyler gets so much out of nursery.

Afm tylers had an eye infection and got anti bs as it was swollen but today I was at mother in laws and her place is pretty cold and all of a sudden tyler got very cuddly and hot, really hot. So I took her temp and it was 38.7 so dashed home to get some calpol to bring it down, that worked but I've had to give more just now as it went back up to 38.6. She has a couple of pimple type spots under her skin, a cough, runny nose ( which is a regular thing lol ) so watch this space. I know we are in so called chicken pox season but as far as I'm aware she hasn't been in contact with it so could be a virus. Will be back at docs tomorrow if temp still up


----------



## SarahJaneH

Yeah, really helps they are enjoying it. They have been doing hand and footprint painting and I have to take in pictures of the family as they are making a poster all about themselves, awww

I hope Tyler's temp stays down, I bloomin hate it when that happens as you never know whether it is going to turn into anything or not. Bless her


----------



## trickynic

Hi everyone


Well I'm coming to the end of the LONGEST WEEK OF MY LIFE!! Not only have I had Alys' chicken pox to contend with but they have also both had chronic diarrhoea for over a week which has meant changing nappies every half hour! Hasn't affected their eating and they don't seem unwell so not going to take to docs yet but will see how it goes. I hate to moan but can't believe how difficult it has been not being able to leave the house since Saturday. I thought I could take them to the park as long as other kids don't come to close but it was too bleeding freezing!! Nevermind, the end is in sight. Alys has coped really well with the pox and should be ok for nursery on Monday   


Kara - hope Tyler's bug is just a mild one


Sarah - glad boys are enjoying nursery. It's been the making of my two - they are much more confident now. 


Hi Pix and Queenie - hope you both are taking it easy.


Skyblu - good luck for panel. Very exciting!


Sam - hope your back is better. We'll have to meet up again soon x


----------



## skyblu

Thank you girls for your best wishes for our panel date, it means a lot.
March 1st couldn't come quick enough. lol.
Skyblu.xx


----------



## Sam76

Hello all, rubbish poster here   

Skyblu - good luck for panel - March 1st will be here before you know it - Januray is racing along, Feb is a short month and as it's the 1st it's not really like March so I'm hoping time flies for you.

Nic - big hug for your very long week   sounds like you've coped admirably and next week should be easier x another meet up soon would be good - remind me which days are best for you.

Sarah - glad to hear that the boys are enjoying nursery - sounds like you're super organised with an early start too   

Kara - hope Tyler's feeling better and you're getting some rest too

Pix and Queenie - not long to go now! hope you both enjoyed your meet up - was there anyone there to take a double bump pic? 

Hiya Jule, Andi and Claire 

My back is still bad but painkillers helping lots. 

Can I ask for some advice on returing to work and childcare?... My mum and Dad have said that they'll have the twins for 2 days a week when I go back to work (very fortunate that they live nearby, are retired and willing!). Only problem is I feel strongly that I want both of them to be with the children for most of the time as I think they'll be quite a handful and would feel much happier knowing there's a 1:1 ratio with adults and children. My parents are pretty fit and healthy and in their early + mid 60's. My Dad plays golf a few times a week and I don't want him to sacrifice that as it's the only thing he really does regularly and enjoys the activity and social aspect. My mum wants to have the twins on consecutive days - but this is not possible with Dad and his golf. 
I'd be happy requesting to go back on a Mon and Thur and Mum and Dad have the twins then, when they're both free. 
My mum wants to have them on her on own the Tues and I'm not happy with that (not for the babies, not for her and not for my peace of mind). 
My inclination is to ask them to have the babies on a Monday and put them in nursery for the second day that week (prob Tues but not sure).
All of this of course depends on whether work accept part time request and which days they want me to work. Any thoughts on family providing childcare? (I know friends who it definitely hasn't worked out for), Are babies (twins) at 1yr too much of a handful for one grandparent alone? It seems that all babies/children here enjoy nursery so starting to feel that they'd be missing out if they didn't get to go. The more I look at the nursery option for a day a week the more I like it - have found somewhere near where I work that (on paper/website) looks very good, no waiting list and can call in an visit without an appointment.... would like to go with Math at some point and see what we think. 

Sorry, gone on for too long already... anyway would really welcome some thoughts   
any exciting plans for the weekend?
xxx


----------



## Jule

Skyblu ooh not long good luck hopefully won't be long after panel and they will match u.

Nic how awful chiecken pox and diarrhoea glad your coming to an end of it.its so hard when both bbaies r unwell!

Pix and queenie how r u both feeling?

Kara hoows tyler infection has it cleared yet.

Sam oh my word I don't know what to say.my parents had both my sisters boys but it was one at a time.I suppose depends how organised your mum can be with one.we have to do it but its different for others and I think only u can decide.my parenst said from the start that 2 is too much.difficult decision but u must do what u will feel happy with when u r at work.u don't want to stress all day worrying about the babies and having work to deal with too!

Sarah great boys enjoy nursery so much.its such a relief when u know u can leave them and they r happy.

My first wk in work has gone ok thankfully only 2 days in and the babies had 2 days in nursery.they seem to have enjoyed it and have not cried or worried about being left and whenever I collect they r happy.yest tho aaron had high temp so off to drs today for both babies.he has chest inf and holly cold which is making her coughin worse.she is on the apnoea monitor so was told to observe and have a low thresh hold with them both (I do anyway)especially at the moment!
All well apart from that and I'm sitting in garage waiting for 2 new tyres!didn't realise I been driving around with bald tyres don't know how long for!


----------



## kara76

Tric how are things? What happens regarding payments when ur off work and babies ill? Do u get paid? Do u have to pay nursery? Hope things are improving

Sky have u gone for 1 child! What age range? 

Sam I think childcare options are hard but for me family wasn't an option for various reason really. I personally would allowed your mum to have them on their own while they aren't mobile cause if it were to happen once they are mobile it will be even harder work, break her in gentle lol cause there might come a time when your mum having them alone is the only option. Nursery is great I have to say, they develope so much, learn so much etc

Jule I too have a bald tyre opps. Poor aaron an holly, so many bugs about atm

Afm I'm in work, tyler in nursery but she has a sore throat and talking like a husky voice, I asked them to call if it goes on her chest as then it would be straight to docs. I keep wondering if she has asthma, the signs are there! She's on anti bs which I had to swap as the first lot she refused to take cause they were minging. She's had them so much, its starting to concern me a little as she seems to be catching every bug going and anything cold related goes on her chest. I think we have hit the terrible twos as she is proper stroppy if she doesn't get her own way and wow she gets angry too, I let her express these feelings as she's not naughtie, if she is naughtie and I mean really naughtie we have started time out, it works too well atm


----------



## trickynic

Sam - personally I think that the twins would be too much for one grandparent, especially once they get mobile. It also depends how baby-proofed their living room is - I can leave my two quite happily in the living room at home because I know they can't get up to much but we couldn't leave them alone at my parents. I'm fortunate in that my parents always offer to have the babies overnight for us to have a break but they always say how knackered they are afterwards, and that's with both of them there! It's nice actually because it always ends with them saying I must be supermum or something! lol


Kara - thankfully I had a bit of annual leave to use up but if they are ill again before the end of March I will have to take special leave (I think I'm entitled to 10 paid days a year) and then there is always unpaid leave. Yes, we have to keep paying for nursery regardless of whether they are there or not. Hope Tyler feels better soon.


Jule - glad work is going well and the twins like nursery.


----------



## claire1

Sam my mil looks after Elliot during the week (some weeks it can be for 4 days depending on our shift patterns) and I have to say it can be hard on times, as she has very different parenting ideas to mine.  My mum has him alternative weekends and I find that easier as she has similar values and ideas on parenting, and I know that she will continue/follow on with my routines etc without me having to ask.  I know my biggest concern is that I find it difficult on telling my mil if she does something very different to how I would do (normally to do with food), as I don't want to  offend.  It's great that Elliot's grandparents to provide childcare, as I know that if he's ill I can still manage to go to work if I need too, other than with nursery.  But I do find that he's a little bit shy when he's around other children.  I hope I've helped a little, I would recommend 1 day parents and the other nursery, so that they have best of both worlds.  Would your mum be able to come to yours to look after the twins, if she had them on her own?

Jule & Sarah glad to hear work and nursery is going well.

Kara hope Tyler's feeling better soon.

Nic how's the twins?  

Queenie & Pix hope your feeling well, not long left now.

Hope everyone else is OK

Afm Elliot has been diagnosed with asthma (not surprised as we both have it), so have been up most nights, with him coughing etc.  Been busy with work, and cant believe I've been back in work for a whole year this week, I really don't know where the time has gone.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all
Sounds like there are lots of bugs and illnesses going round at the moment.

Glad your first week in work went well Jule. Hope Holly and Aaron feel better soon.

Nic, hope things are improving, sounds like you have had a full on week.

Poor Tyler, she is picking up a lot at the moment isn't she? Sounds like you are coping well with the strops, hope I have the patience as I think Ioan especially is going to be stroppy!

Sorry to hear Elliot has asthma Claire, hope things settle down for him soon

Pix and Queenie, how are you? This was posted on the TAMBA ******** page today and made me chuckle. Maybe if I tried it I wouldn't have had to be induced....





Sorry your back is still bad Sam, carrying two babies around can't be helping!
Re childcare, my parents are early 60s too but live too far away. They help loads when they come to stay but haven't had the boys on their own for more than an hour or two yet. DH's mum did offer to have the boys one day a week, but they are 70 and 74 and fil is not in the best of health, so it would be a lot for mil to cope with. It's definitely more physically demanding when they are mobile and off in different directions (children that is not grandparents lol), I think you just swap one form of tiredness for another! I was worried that if we accepted her offer, she would end up finding it too hard but not want to say and then it would become a chore. I explained that it would be great if we could take her up on an occasional basis or sleepover etc once in a while rather than a regular commitment, that way helping out would hopefully not affect their enjoyment of spending time with the boys. I'd be happy for my folks to have the boys for a day if they lived closer, but I think my mum would struggle on her own all day with them.
AFM. Dylan had a sticky eye and had a temp yesterday. His temp has gone down but eye not right still HV said they won't give anti-bs unless it doesn't go away or spreads to the other eye so will keep bathing it in salt water and see what happens over the weekend. I was really chuffed with myself today for managing to leave the house without being a total stresshead, all was going so well until Dylan puked everywhere about half way into our journey, travel sickness I think, it's happened a couple of times before. He was fine all day in nursery, I'm surprised they let him stay with his dodgy eye too but they were fine about it. The car smelt a bit when I got in it to come home, yuck! Right, I'm off to scrub the car seat...

/links


----------



## skyblu

Hi Kara, we are going for 1 child under 2yrs but was asked last week if we would consider a 18 month old with a sibling on the way in about 6 months time, we said we would definitely concider it as we would like to keep the 2 children together.

Sorry to hear Tyler not well, I can sympathise with her, I have suffered with asthma since I was 2yrs old and have been asthma free for 5 yrs and then I start looking after my nephew and I seem to get every cold he has and now the dreaded asthma has shown it's ugly head again, so it's back on the steroids, Ab's and Ventolin pump. 
If Tyler gets really phlemy and is coughing a lot, lie her on her stomach and gently to chopping motions down her back with your hands for as long as she will let you and this will loosen her chest and she will be able to bring up the phlem easier.
Also taking her down to the beach to get some sea air will do her good, but wrap her up so she does not get too cold.

Again girls thanks for the support.
Skyblu.xx


----------



## kara76

Sky considering a sibling group is fab and the age range u have opted for is brill. Tyler is 21months almost and wow what a lovely age this is

Sarah how's the boys? How's the eye? Tyler had an eye infection and her eye was quite swollen so anti bs again!

Claire sorry to hear elliot has asthma. Good thing is u now how to manage it and got an early diagnoisis

Tric thank god for the annual leave. Our nursery have started giving 5 days free per year if they exclude a child aka chicken pox, hand foot and mouth etc etc

Sam hope u work out the childcare arrangments

Afm I've been off line as phone broke and needed a replacement and now the replacement is rubbish too lol.
A team leader post has come up in work but on a diFferent patch than the one I usually work so if I go for it means working with a whole new team yet I'm tempted as its more money which I need and good for the cv too


----------



## Queenie1

morning all

pix how are you getting close now for us both. when is your next app. haven't forgotten about our bump pic will try and sort out sending it to you soon.

kara how is tyler. the new job post sounds good. are you gonna go for it. 

sky that will be lovely to have the 2 to keep together. good luck

claire sorry to hear elliot has asthma.

sarah hope you and the boys are ok, don't think i will be doing that dance just don't have the energy. lol

sam good luck with the childcare arrangements. 

jule how are you and your little ones. 

hi nic hope you are all well

just thought i would bump everyones guesses as its getting nearer now.
Pix
kara - Baby girl 7 12 overdue (sorry)  
jule - 41+3 baby boy 9ib 7ozs
Queenie - Girl 8lb 6oz  40 weeks
jo - girl 6lb 5oz (7lb 2oz)
skyblu - baby boy 8lb 6oz , 42 weeks
trickynic - boy 9lb 2oz 41 weeks
Sarah - boy 9lb 39+4

Queenie
kara - Baby 1 girl baby 2 girl- 5 and 5 and half pounds 36 weeks
jule -  twin 1 boy 5ib 1ozs Twin 2 girl 5ib 12ozs 38+4
jo -    twin 1 boy 5lb 11oz twin 2 boy 6lb  37+3 weeks
skyblu - 2 girls, baby 1 5lb 8oz - baby 2 5lb 10oz, 37.5 weeks
trickynic - 2 boys, 6lb and 5lb, 38 weeks
Sarah - twin 1 girl 5lb 8, twin 2 boy, 6lb 3, 37 weeks

afm all well here, can't believe i'm 36 weeks today. saw mw yesterday and have consultant tomorrow to check blood flow again. really tired at the moment and getting lots of back ache. made lots of meals yesterday to put in freezer for after the birth.


----------



## kara76

Hiya queenie

Wow 36 weeks. How lovely, give that bump a big rub from me and moo. Just think if u do decide of c section u might be booked in in 2 weeks. Well done for cooking meals. Have u started nesting yet lol

Afm tyler is back on top form and eating like a horse again. Today she's had weetabix, bowl of raisins. Bowl of blueberries pack of crisps and lunch lis coming up soon lol.

I have a scan at 2pm, external and internal to see what they can see! 

Happy birthday taffy. Big 4 0 woo hoo


----------



## Queenie1

good luck with the scan today let me know how you get on. 

taffy happy 40th birthday hope you are having a wonderful day.

think i have passed the nesting stage now i'm just too tired to do much. lol. think i feel ready now for them to arrive now.


----------



## kara76

Have u decided yet between trying for a natural birth or c section? I bet u can't wait now. Its so exciting.


----------



## Queenie1

not sure yet gonna have another chat tomorrow about it. can't wait now to find out what we flavour and to meet them and see who they look like.


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Scan done. I so knew something wasn't right. I have a 3.5cm cyst on my right ovary and loads of free fluid. The lady scanning me suffers from endo and said it looks like it is and will rescan in 2 cycles. I knew it


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Queenie, I don't think I could have done that dance either! Getting close for you now, good luck for your appointment tomorrow, keep resting x

Pix, hope you are doing ok, thinking of you too x

Kara hun, sorry your endo is back and you have a cyst. Do you see a doctor again now to see about treatment or wait for the next scan? Big hugs to you xx

Skyblu, wow a sibling group, that would be fab - takes a special couple to do what you are doing and any children who will come home to you will be very lucky indeed, hope you have some more news soon x

Happy Birthday Taffy! 

Hope everyone is well and all little ones who have been poorly are getting better

afm, Dylan's eye is better, got some drops from the out of hours gp at the weekend as it spread. Both are a bit off colour just now, slight temp, snots but I think both are teething. Took them up to nursery and got a call at lunchtime to say Dylan had been sick and Ioan now has the eye infection. They were happy to keep them there though, Dylan perked up after being ill. I think because there are only the two of them in their age group, they are a bit more separate from the other kids. I don't like to take them in and spread their germs, but the staff there said not to worry as they'd most likely picked it up at nursery anyway. I think it is one big germ fest everywhere at the moment.


----------



## kara76

Sarah the boys seem to be settling in really well.how is work and getting sorted in the morning

Afm I have to see gp for results now and then rescan. Gp has to refer me to gynea, I have emailed grace to see if I can somehow see mr g but this is probably unlikey. I've had good advice from grace which is brill as I'm no longer a patient of ivf wales.
I have flipping conjunctivisi and some random illness! Bloody germs

How is everyone today


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone, i know i don't post much on this thread but i do pop on and have a read to see how you all are doing esp pix and queenie as you both were my cycle buddies last year at ivf wales but unfortunately i didn't get my bfp that time round, but i keep popping in to check if the littles ones have arrived yet lol, hope all you mum's, babies and toddlers are doing ok and mum's to be.

kara, hope they can sort your problemm out as it can't be nice having to suffer pain like that all the time and hope tyler is feeling better now.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Kara, hope you are feeling better. The boys have had conjunctivitis too, flipping nightmare trying to get drops in their eyes, but think its gone now. Snot appears to be on the way out too, they are much livelier today, which is good as up to work tomorrow, not so good is that I am starting to feel pants...
Glad you managed to get some advice from Grace, hope your referral doesn't take too long

Nice to see you Sammy, hope you are keeping well - time is flying!
Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## kara76

Hello all

Sarah glad to here the germs are on the way out.

How is everyone?

Afm I've just had all my hair cut off, I needed a revamp as was feeling more yucky mummy than yummy mummy lol.
I'm still feeling ill, got a fuzzy head, feels a little like down reg tbh. I so wana be better tomorrow as we hope to go swimming


----------



## Queenie1

wow pix happy 39 weeks. hope things start to happen soon for you.


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

bought frames and clay today to do handprints of babies when they arrive. also have told my dad to buy on the day they arrive local and national newspapers for me to keep for the little ones keepsakes.
does anyone have any other ideas they have done or that i could do when little ones arrive.


----------



## kara76

Taking hand prints will be hand as their hands are all clenched up so foot prints easy. Clay is often quite hand so we did prints of inkless paper, get it from ebay. 

We took tyler finger print and have it in a silver charm but she was 3months and 1 year when we had those done.

Your keepsake box will be massive, tylers is and growing too lol its great I love it. 

Their first blanket- make sure it accidentally come home with you lol, we have tylers first 2.

I found those first few days utterly overwhelming, my head was on cloud 100 , I couldn't sleep, I just felt amazing. We took lots of pictures although the first pic tyler is about 2 and abit hours old. We actually had the camera with us all through everything but it just went out of ours heads tbh so I wish we had photos of her earlier, I don't dwell on it at all cause it was so so lovely to spend those first couple of hours totally alone with our new born daughter with no name! Well I say a few hours, about an hour was stitching me up but then on the ward they left us alone which is mega surreal.

Names- sort names or have an idea cause we ended up with the only nameless baby and it was so annoying. Tylers little tags on her feet just say ellard female.

I kept those tags and even my c section thread and beads lol.

If you do want silver charm give me a yell as my friend does a postal service, she can do feet prints too, its amazing. I'm gona add to my charm bracelet each year and also put a charm away for tyler when she is older. 

Opps have I waffled


----------



## Jule

Hi queenie we done molds of hands and feet when the babies came home.they we're expensive but so worth it.we also had papers and kept bands for us we kept tubes and hats that they had in incubators.clay may be ok because we bought one for our friends and it said to press the palm of hand and them each finger and if its wrong u can do again as it doesn't set straight away.as kara said take pics straight away.stu was allowed in theatre to go and take pics the minute they came out which was nice.other thing people keep is the cord ties.


----------



## kara76

Ah yes jule we have the cord clip too. Omg I've forgotten already

How's life jule and work? Babies settling in ok?


----------



## Jule

Hi kara yes busy busy.work is ok feels like I've never been away!everything still the same.
I don't feel awful bout lleaving babies but by day 2 miss them loads.they have lots of fun though and do painting and colouring etc.they never cry when I leave them so that's good.
Nursery have been good too as holly has gone in on an apnoea monitor they both have colds,aaron has uti and on antibiotics and both generally not well but nursery have given regular calpol and brufen thru the day and given aaron antibiotics.holly also been sick and I haven't had them asking me to pick them up so I've been lucky.

I feel full up of cold too so been bit hard as babies up lots during night.me an dhd taking it in turns to have a good night sleep.
Not gonna be good wk for dh as its a year on tue his father passed away.

How's everyone hope u r all ok


----------



## claire1

Queenie we also kept the outfit that Elliot wore home from hospital,  all the cards and tags off the gifts we received.  We also documented things like who's the prime minester, what was number one that week, cost of milk, stamp & newspaper in his record book.


----------



## kara76

Aww poor stu. Must be very hard for him with the anniversary of losing his dad. So so sad
Its good that they have settled into nursery. 

I've had awful conjunctvis and a head cold, felt totally drained and tyler moo was up a lot in the night so I brought her in with us but she slept onto of me then wanted boobie a little earlier than normal this morning. She's teething and its the very back big ones so tonight I gave calpol before bed. 
At my parents earlier she kept telling nanny and bampi she was tired and running off and getting into bed. So so funny


----------



## kara76

Hiya claire hun how are you?
We kept tylers first vest, baby grow and fluffy coat she wore home. I wanted her to wear a different baby grow as her first one but due to the nature of delivery luke pulled the first one we saw out the bag lol


----------



## claire1

I'm OK thanks, busy with work and Elliot though.  He's pushing the limits at the mo, but growing fast.

Hope everyone is OK


----------



## trickynic

Ha ha I forgot about all the things I have kept for the babies! Yep the name tags, cord clip, newspapers, tubes from incubators, I even kept the nightie I had them in! I couldn't get first outfits cos they lived in hospital babygros for a while, so I think the first ones I have are for 4lb/5lb. Since birth, I have been adding to their keepsake boxes - clothes I have made for them, first birthday cards, record from first day at nursery......... I think I'm going to have to get bigger boxes!


Kara - hope you feel better soon. My two have colds and conjunctivitis again. Just hope they're well enough to go to nursery tomorrow   


Jule - glad to hear babies are settling in at nursery. You are lucky the staff are so good at taking them when they are ill. Mine are on the phone at the slightest sniffle!


----------



## Queenie1

thanks all for you replies.

kara hope your feeling better soon.

jule glad to hear work is going ok and that your two are enjoying nursery. 

nic hope your little ones can go to nursery tomorrow. 

pix how are you.

afm i've got 2 lovely little babygrows specially for them to come home in and also i have 2 shawls one is the one that my mum brought me home from hospital in (apparently my great nan bought it for me) and the other one is a shawl dh mum's used for him when he was a baby so both now will come home with a shawl on them that used to belong to use. 
all well here just getting tired now and waiting for them to arrive. trying to get last little bits ready. 

hope everyone has a good sunday.


----------



## Sam76

Hi All

just popping on quickly to say thanks for all the feedback on the childcare situation.... was without internet for best part of a week due to faulty broadband filter(?) - boo! (even for a crap poster like me that's frustrating!) it's back now tho 

going to ask work if i can do 2 days a week - Mon and Thur. Mum n Dad will have twins on monday and (if work agree to those days) will wait and see if they want to try the thur too or we take them to  nursery. I'm pretty happy with that, don't think my mum is but i'm not budging and won't let her look after them on her own on the tues (for lots of reasons - ultimately don't think it would be good for them or her). 

Loads of posts since i last read so sorry if I don't get chance to do all personals - E&C both napping now but expected to wake for lunch any moment!

Queenie - wow you sound super organised! If someone as disorganised as me can manage with twins, you'll have no probs! no long now - how exciting!

Pix - hope you're doing well - exciting too!  bet the new arrivals will be here before i get my guesses down!

Nic - hope all's ok to go to nursery tomorrow 

Jule - hope Stu is ok. Anniversarys of sad times are always hard.

E's awake...... better get a wriggle on with the braised beef for lunch - going to mils for our dinner so lots of washing and dressing to do before we get out of the house (me included!)

Hope everyone who's poorly is feeling better soon x


----------



## PixTrix

Sat in hairdresser so thought would catch up a bit and realised that I haven't done my.guess for queenie so I am going to say twin 1 girl 5lb 5 and twin 2 boy 6lbs at the most! Be back later


----------



## Shellebell

Pix

kara - Baby girl 7 12 overdue (sorry) 
jule - 41+3 baby boy 9ib 7ozs
Queenie - Girl 8lb 6oz 40 weeks
jo - girl 6lb 5oz (7lb 2oz)
skyblu - baby boy 8lb 6oz , 42 weeks
trickynic - boy 9lb 2oz 41 weeks
Sarah - boy 9lb 39+4

Queenie

kara - Baby 1 girl baby 2 girl- 5 and 5 and half pounds 36 weeks
jule - twin 1 boy 5ib 1ozs Twin 2 girl 5ib 12ozs 38+4
jo - twin 1 boy 5lb 11oz twin 2 boy 6lb 37+3 weeks
skyblu - 2 girls, baby 1 5lb 8oz - baby 2 5lb 10oz, 37.5 weeks
trickynic - 2 boys, 6lb and 5lb, 38 weeks
Sarah - twin 1 girl 5lb 8, twin 2 boy, 6lb 3, 37 weeks
PixTrix - twin 1 girl 5lb 5 and twin 2 boy 6lbs at the most


Hahahaa Pix, I almost put your guess under your own name


----------



## kara76

Hiya everyone?

What's news!

Afm busy, have a a cold again! Got gps next tuesday for scan results- they called me to make an appointment. Tyler is very good


----------



## Jule

Well girls I keep comig on here hoping for news and nothing!come on lol

Karahow r u?

Pixi gather u r getting your hair sorted ready for babys arival.

Queenie how r u?

I've come home ealry to let stu go to cmetery as a year today but also holly been sent home from nursery she has diarrhoea and may not be teething.stu had her but he has gone now to cemetery and I've put her to bed she's exhausted bless.will pick up aaron shortly but he's ok I hope!


----------



## Jule

Just re read my post its a bit gobildy **** but I'm exhausted myself and full up with cold and shivers,hope u undertsand it lol


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Shell lol the predicted size of this chunky monkey, it could well pass for twins lol

How's your cold today Kara? Glad you got GP appoint about your scan results. Its looking very likely that will still be holding on to bump to get to see you and Tyler!

Aw hows Holly Jule? Hope Aaron hasn't picked it up. How is DH? A very tough time for him. Yeah been busy getting my hair coloured and cut ready for babes arrival, its not in a rush though!

Queenie how are you?

Been loving hearing about everyones keepsakes.

Well it feels really strange that Friday is my due date!! Not that this stubbon monkey on board is in any rush to get out! Had antenatal today and asked the doc if she would do a sweep but she refused and told me to ask my midwife to do one a couple of days after EDD. So rang MW when I got home and just asked if could arrange one for this week but the earliest she will do one is Monday! However, baby is not engaged and she said if babe is very high they may not do a sweep! In case nothing gets moving I have been booked in for induction on the 15th. So want to try and avoid an induction though. Was really hoping for a water birth, but doc told me today that its unlikely because of my history of seizures and won't be allowed one anyway if have induction! Happy to go with the flow though, as long as baby is ok. I am worried about the rate of growth between now and the 15th though, with measurement having been so big, especially the head. I am concerned that the head is going to get stuck and baby will get distressed and then I am rushed to theatre. What will be, will be though and will be so relieved when baby is safely in my arms. I am so excited to meet he or she! I feel I am still in a state of disbelief that any of this real lol


----------



## skyblu

Pix    my word not long to go now.
I wish you all the best and hope the labour is not to long or to painfull!!!!!
All the best
Skyblu.xxx


----------



## kara76

Pix- hope u know the song by europe

Its the final count down na na na na, na na na na na na naaaaa. Naaa naaa naaaaaa oh its the final count down. Babe don't worry, u can't control labour. My best advice is go with the flow, see each contraction as a step closer and use the drugs if needed.


----------



## jo1985

Pix all the best hun realy hope u gobt have to have an induction n the littleonkey puts in an appearence soon. Thinking off u.n lk hirward to hearing some news soon Xx


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Jo welcome to the thread. How u feeling?

How is everyone?

Afm this morning tyler had her feed in bed and then said come on mummy, get up, I am breakfast! Jeez so so need to slow things down.
Yesterday her nappy was dry most of day so can't wait for weather to get better then its full on potty training. Starting to think about birthday ideas too, not buying much as she has loads. Went to blue lagoon yesterday and she loves it and was amazed at the wave machine.

Off to little melodies later then I'm gona dig out tyler bag with reins and use the bag for nursery so she can carry it herself lol


----------



## nic2010

Hi everyone
I know I said I would keep up to date with the thread but have just had a bad experience! Rushed in to surgery on Friday for emergency surgery due to a shock ruptured ectopic pregnancy. I will keep lurking though as its all going on here with the new babies due. 
Best of luck to everyone for their new arrivals.
Nic x


----------



## kara76

Oh nic I am sorry, poor love. Are u ok


----------



## nic2010

Hi kara
I'm ok just really sore and have had a good cry with DH when I came home on Monday. Went to the hospital yesterday to have the stitch out but it got caught and ended up opening my scar so now stuck together with steri strips. Just read your last post about Tyler telling you to get up, she is hitting the goal posts really quick! Me and Sophie can hold a small sentence but not much else and I love how she pretends to cry and says she is sad. Without her Friday would of been a completely different story x


----------



## claire1

Nic I'm sorry hun


----------



## nic2010

Thanks Claire x


----------



## kara76

I bet it was such a shock. I lost my tubes before tyler and it was heart breaking. U make sure u rest us as much as u can. 

How old is sophie now

Claire how are you? How's elliot


----------



## claire1

I'm OK thanks Kara.  But Elliot is struggling with his asthma at night.  The hospital have suggested that he may be allergic to the dog, so we are thinking about trying to re home her.  Elliot's going for allergy testing this afternoon, so will know for definite later.

Hope your all OK?


----------



## kara76

Oh hun fingers crossed it not the dog. allergies can change so quick at elliots age too. 

Let us know how it goes


----------



## jo1985

Hi kara Im not to bad thanks, pulling feeling in belly n v v v sensative boobs but all gd x 
Claire hope Elliot is k x


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Skyblu. Great to hear that your adoption process is progressing, be sure to keep us up to date. 

Ha loving the song Kara lol 

Thanks Jo. Hope the dreaded nausea has passed for you and doesn't get too bad. That is one part that I would hate to go through again, saying that I've still got it!!

Aw Claire, poor Elliot. Hope you manage to hold on to your dog. My 2 (bichon and poodle) are great as very low allergy risk as they don't moult etc

Big hugs Nic, so very sorry

Had a bit of a scare today. Didn't feel baby move for the entire day so went for monitoring tonight and the monkey livened right up lol much to my relief! Just been reading my notes and the midwife has written 3/5 so presuming that mean 2/5 engaged which is an improvement on being told yest that head was free. So hoping all is heading in the right direction. The top of my bump keeps going hard this evening, no pain though!


----------



## trickynic

Oooh Pix sounds like things are going to start happening soon! Best of luck, hope it's a straight forward birth x


----------



## kara76

3/5 means 3 5th of head is engaged. That's the most I got engaged. Woo hoo that's brill. Baby must of been busy engaging lol 
Happy due date hun


----------



## jo1985

Pix Whoo exciting really hope its not a naughty ivf baby n behaves n cone soon xx thinking off u xx


----------



## PixTrix

aw thanks Tric, Kara and Jo. Think it means that she could feel 3/5 Kara, so 2/5 in the pelvis from what I understand. Will see what Monday brings, although would be fab not to get to Monday lol


----------



## kara76

I wish all mw would write things down the same lol. Its certaining an improvement for u


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone, hope your all doing ok babies and toddlers too.

nic, sorry you have had to go through that, life is very unfair sometimes.

pix, won't be long now and can't wait to see you posting news that baby is here.

queenie, can't believe your still going with twins and can't wait to hear news from you also.

afm, not really much going on as still got just over 10 wks left but coming on here and following everyone elses journeys helps mine go that little bit quicker, and also went for 4d scan sunday at crgw and what an amazing experience it was.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Been a bit hectic here with work etc, sorry for being a rubbish poster lately.

Pix, sounds like all is going in the right direction, hope things get moving for you soon, thinking of you lots

Queenie, same for you, not long now x

Nic, I'm so sorry to hear about what you have been through, big hugs to you x

Claire, I hope Elliot's asthma improves and hope that its not the dog he's allergic to.

Kara, how's you and Tyler? Hoping to go snow chasing tomorrow lol?

Welcome Jo, hope you are feeling ok

Hi Sammy, glad your 4d scan went well, hope the next 10 weeks go smoothly for you

Nic, how are you and the bells?

Sam, Andi, Vixxx hope you are all well

Well, I've been back at work 3 weeks now, it's like I was never away. Really glad to be only part time though. The boys are getting on really well at nursery and finally seem to be snot free after what seems like ages. MMR jabs coming up soon

Lots of luck to Queenie and Pix, can't wait to hear news of more lovely miracle babies arriving xxx


----------



## trickynic

Sarah, I hate to say it but I think you're about to enter a whole new world of snot like you've never seen before now the boys are in nursery!


Nic - sorry to hear about the ectopic - hope you are recovering ok


Claire - hope they get to the bottom of Elliot's allergies.


Well it seems to have been one thing after another with us since the start of new year. What with 2 bouts of chicken pox, colds, D&V, and conjunctivitis, I haven't spent much time in work which has stressed me out no end. Then just when things started to get a bit better last week, our central heating packed in! It meant having to use oil and fan heaters for two days while the engineer ordered in a part. I just really hope this snow doesn't settle cos that will mean more time off work which I could really do without. SORRY - I sound like a right moaning minny! The twins are really hard work at the moment - really clingy and wingy all the time. Luckily I've just booked a weekend in Glastonbury for me and a friend for the end of March so that's something to look forward to. I promise to be more positive next time I post! End of winge....


----------



## Jule

Oh tric what a nightmare for u.hopefully things will settle and u will get to spend bit more time in work.its so hard when babies r unwell though and nursery can't have them.

Sammy wow bet 4d scan was good.wonder if the scan will look like the baby when he/she makes an appearance.

Sarrah poor boys full of cold.nurseries r terrible for picking up things.

Kara how's tyler and u of course

Pix not long now how very exciting sounds like things r happening.

Work is good for me and I am quite enjoying being back.in fact I find I'm slightly less busy being in work to being at home and even manage to drink a hot cup of tea at my desk 
Babies seem to be enjoying nursery altho have had coughs and runny noses.

Aaron since yest has been really grizzly and very hard work.he was up all night and cries every 10mins or so and has done all day.he still has settled tonite and don't know what more we can do with him.he is teething bad and had powders anbesol calpol and brufen so any other suggestions to knock him out greatly appreciated.oh and also gels been applied!


----------



## trickynic

Jule I sympathise with the teething - I think that's why my two are so grumpy all the time! They both have 4 huge teeth coming through at the back of their mouths so I think they are probably aching most of the time. Thankfully, they aren't too bad at night time and just need a bum-rub every now and then (tried and tested method of getting them back to sleep, lol). Can't give any advice sorry!


----------



## Jule

Tric ill try the bum rub tonite illl try anything.stu just been up and aaron coughed up loads of phlegm so perhaps has a load of gunk in his stomach too.he hasn't eaten or drunk much but think his gums r too bad


----------



## kara76

Teething sucks big time. Jule do try tip tops or frozen tube yoghurts, they seem to really help.

How is everyone

Tric we have had illness after illness too, I'm a regular as gps now


----------



## kara76

Sorry hadn't finished my post. Demanding toddler lol its brill

Tyler said her clearest, longest sentence today- where is your phone mummy. I was gobsmacked. We have been to the bluelagoon swimming and tyler floats around kicking her legs with just arm bands on, she jumps off the side and goes right under with no issues. I'm not allowed to hold her unless she wants me too lol. Got gps on tuesday to discuss my scan results, I'm post ovulation atm and the pain increases daily and I look pregnant I'm so bloated.


----------



## Queenie1

good evening everyone.

I am absolutely thrilled to announce the arrival of my beautiful twin girls on Tuesday 31st January. twin one Suzie Elizabeth was born at 3.47pm weighing 3lb 12oz and twin two Emma Grace was born at 3.49pm weighing 4lb 12oz. 


my waters went in the early hours of Tuesday morning and had a scan that morning and when con scanned she said twin one had broken its membrane. so i was admitted to the maternity ward for a c section that afternoon. 
Suzie was taken to neo natal care after its delivery because it was under the weight. Suzie has had to have quite a few test as they were concerned about her size as she was so small for a twin born at 37 weeks so is still in neo natal but thankfully all week she has improved and test results are returning with good results. 
i came home this afternoon with Emma and hopefully Suzie will be home soon with us. 

i am absolutely on cloud 9 and feel so so lucky.


----------



## kara76

Queenie u know how over the moon I am for u and I can't wait to share your journey through motherhood. Congratulations mummy and daddy. Beautiful names and can't wait to meet them


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wow congratulations Queenie and DH. I hope Suzie can join you really soon x


----------



## jo1985

Ahhh wow queenie amazing news . Hope Suzie can join u soon . Amazing best wishes to u bth Xx


----------



## Swans72

Queenie that's fantastic news congratulations to you and DH. Hope it wont be too long before little Suzie can join you for cuddles at home xxx


----------



## nic2010

Congratulations queenie and DH, take care and hope suzie is home with you all soon x


----------



## Jule

Congratulations queenie.2 girls how lovely.bet its nice to be home and in your own bed.have a good 1st night with emma and hoping suzie won't be far behind.can't wait to meet them both.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Congratulations Queenie and dh, what wonderful news. Beautiful names you have chosen for your girls. I hope that Suzie will be home with you all soon xxxx


----------



## PixTrix

Congratulations Queenie, you know how thrilled I am for you. Beautiful names, I can't wait to meet your little treasures


----------



## Sam76

Yay - wonderful news Queenie - congratulations Mummy and Daddy! Super names and can't wait to see pics of  your gorgeous girls. xx


Looking forward to reading your announcement soon Pix xx


----------



## skyblu

Congratulations Queenie and dh, You must be over the moon with your little treasures.
Lovely names and hoping little Suzie will be home with you soon.

Afm, sorry to bring the happy news down, but wanted to let Sarah,Pix, Queenie and Kara know that unfortunately our adoption proses has been differed for 12 months because we have failed our medicals.
We have failed on really pathetic reasons and the sooner the shake up for adoption happens the better.
My DH accidentally admitted he had the odd sigy when he goes for a pint, he doesn't buy tobacco and he doesn't smoke at home but they now class him a smoker and if we want to carry on he has have 12 months to give up completely and then we can go to panel in January 2013.
To say we are gutted is an understatement and I could quite easily kill him, as even I didn't know he was having the odd one 
Anyway nothing we can do but wait, just wanted to let you four know and thank you so very much for your support over the last year or so.
Pix, good luck ,not long to go now for some good news of your delivery. 

Skyblu.xx


----------



## trickynic

YAY QUEENIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fantastic news! Hope Suzie comes home soon. How was your first night with Emma?


Skyblu - oh god you must feel so gutted. I didn't realise they treated smoking that strictly. I bet you wanted to kill DH for mentioning it - he's too honest! Hope the next 12 months goes quickly for you   


Kara - good luck for scan results


----------



## claire1

Queenie Congratulations on the birth of your twin girls    .  Hope Suzie can come home soon.

Skyblu   .  Can you not appeal against the decision?  I'm the same as Nic I didn't realise the were that strict on the smoking issue.  Hope it goes quickly for you.

Jule hope you had a better night.

Pix your next   .  Hope you don't have to wait too much longer

Hope everyone is OK


----------



## sugar-fairy

Queenie congratulations on the birth of your baby girls. I am thrilled for you both. Hope your first night home with Emma was amazing. I am sure Suzie will be home very soon. What a fantastic end to a very long journey xxxxxx


----------



## kara76

Morning all

Queenie hope night 1 at home went well

Sky I am so sorry and angry for u. The system sucks and 1 ciggie with a beer is a crazy thing for ur dh to fail on. He was being honest. Hugs


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Skyblu, like Kara I am so angry for you, it seems so very  unfair. You must be livid and I'm sure dh feels awful about what his occasional smoking has now led to. The system is so wrong...when we spoke last it sounded like your sw was very supportive, I do hope that there is something that can be done to speed things up. You have come so far and you will get your dream, I hope sooner than it seems just now    

Queenie, hope you had a lovely first night with Emma, hope Suzie is doing well

Jule, hope you had a better night with Aaron. Can't really offer any other suggestions re teething   Glad you are enjoying work, I agree, it is definitely a bit easier.

Aw Nic, hope you can avoid the ailments for a while. 

Kara, bet you must have been shocked when Tyler came out with that sentence, she is a bright spark! Good luck for your scan results.

Just a quick q for those with toddlers - how much milk do you give your little ones? I've been doing 2 bf per day for the last couple of months and last night just swapped the last feed for cows milk which went fine and both slept well, but just wondered how much others give. The boys have bf in the morning, no idea how much, dairy with food in the day and then last night, 3-4oz was all they had (D had less). Doesn't seem like a lot but they are good eaters...


----------



## trickynic

Hi Sarah - mine have 7-8oz formula in the morning and night. They also have little drinks of cow's milk in the daytime but aren't too fond of it at the mo.


----------



## sun dancer

Congratulations Queeine hope ur first nite home went well and hope Suzie will b wiv u all soon x x


----------



## sammy75

queenie and dh, massive congratulations on the birth of your daughters, hope suzie is home with the 3 of you very soon.

hi everyone else and hope mums-to-be, mums and little ones are all doing ok.

pix, can't wait to see you posting news of your arrival, hope your not waiting too much longer.


----------



## kara76

Sarah I use to offer around 7oz at night time cow milk feed. Tylers cut down to between 3 and 4oz now and would often only take between 5 and 6oz. Breast fed babes will usually not take a massive volume of milk in one go as they aren't use to it. I would offer say 7 oz, if over a few days they drink less then just offer that amount and of course if they want more give an increased amount. They eat extremely well so I wudnt overly worry about the milk.

Tyler now has bf morning and 3 to 5ozs cows milk before bed and has never had milk in the day unless bf which was stopped around 13 14months I think. A milky cuppa goes down well if she asks for one lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Thanks ladies, sounds like the boys will have a similar amount to Tyler, what you say makes sense about less volume Kara. There's so much different info out there and I've never had a clue how much milk they drink before. Ioan likes to finish my cuppa, he's going to be a tea belly like me

Hey Sundancer, nice to see you  - how are you and your beautiful babies? x

Just been to the village playground with the boys, great fun, makes up for no snow to play in...


----------



## josiejo

Huge congratulations Queenie, I am thrilled for you, was just about to send you a message. I hope Suzie is home with the 3 of you soon and your 1st night went well.


Sky, so sorry to hear about the adoption. That seems a bit over the top for a sneaky ciggy, I bet your dh feels terrible.


----------



## natalie34

Hi Ladies,


Hope you don't mind me crashing your thread to say how thrilled I am to read your news Queenie on the birth of your two girls.  Lovely names!


Am so pleased that Suzie has improved and hope she is home very soon.  


Natalie x


----------



## kara76

Hello all

How is everyone?

Pix I'm thinking bounceycastle tomorrow seems like a good get baby out plan lol

Afm I'm ill, yes again. Sore throat general cold I blame germy child lol. I had an interview today for team leader, I'm pretty sure it went well. One question was - when did I last feel under pressure? My reply was - everyday I have a toddler . I did then mention I thrive of pressure lol
Tyler is loving nursery so much she doesn't wana leave! Yesterday we went to my parents for dinner and then tyler went and got into bed and said I am tired, nightnight mummy daddy and woouldnt get out and just kept saying bye bye, I think she wanted to stay over lol how flipping cute


----------



## Jule

Skyblu how awful poor u and dh for one little comment.I hope the nxt year passes quickly.as others have said I never realised they would be so strict for a very occasional thing.

Kara when will u know about the job?


----------



## kara76

I should find out of wednesday. I'm hoping I get it but if I don't I will go for it again for sure.


----------



## Jule

Ooh that's excitng.same hrs is it and just more money?I put application for a teacher in practice which will be same hrs but more money.only a secondment.not sure whether I want it or not as its quite a bit more work but if I don't try I won't know.I don't think ill hear about interview for a couple of wks as they need to interveiw for students first and I know the teacher posts have had a lot of interest


----------



## kara76

Good luck hun. Go for it.
I will get an extra half hour a shift but I'm always there earlier that that anyway and yeah its more money per hour which is very needed.
Oh I have gp in the morning for my scan results and I seem to be getting flutters in my chest! Weird


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

How is everyone

Pix so sorry I had to cancel today. Next time I see u baby will be in your arms how mad is that

Queenie how's things? Hope the nips are bearing up

Afm gp has referred me to gynae, he was a little wishy washy with the results so I'm glad I'm asked a lot at the time


----------



## Jule

Good news they have referred u kara at least the specialists will know more.hopefully not too long a wait to get seen


----------



## Queenie1

just a quickie while emma is asleep. 

hi to everyone hope you are all well.

kara and jule good luck with the jobs.

pix eagerly waiting to hear some news off you hope its not long now.

skyblu how awful for you i think that it rather harsh hope time goes quick for you

afm words cannot describe how happy i am and how i happy i am enjoying being a mummy. emma is a darling and does quite a bit of sleeping at the moment (except at night lol) which is helpful as we are spending lots of time with suzie at the hospital. suzie is doing really well and the consultant had started to fill out her discharge notes then yesterday she decided to stop taking much of her feed so last night they had to put the tube back in to feed her. she had more blood test yesterday as they thought her juandice had returned back thankfully the resutls came back normal as other wise she would have been back in an incubatior having photothearpy again.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Queenie - you sound so very happy. Really hope Suzie comes home soon. Thinking of you x


----------



## Shellebell

Suzie is sounding like another naughty IVF Wales baby     I hope she is home soon hun


----------



## kara76

Lol shell so so right

Queenie so nice to see u posting and sounding on cloud 9. Awww

Come on pix, I'm thinking friday sat or sun but fri atm lol

How is everyone?


----------



## Jule

Lovely to hear from u queenie glad emma is good for u.suzie won't be long and be home with u all.

Pix come on I come on here every day looking for news lol.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Great to hear from you Queenie and sounding so happy, good that Suzie's jaundice hasn't come back, she'll be home soon x

Yeah Pix, hope thing will be on the move soon - bet you are fed up now, but not long x

Sounds like you didn't find much more out at your appt Kara then, good job you asked lots at the time. Any news on the job? Hope the cold is better soon

Good luck with your application too Jule

Hi to everyone

Next few weeks are going to be mad here, dh is really busy at work at this time of year so will soon be off out before we are up and back after the boys are in bed and no weekends off til April boo. It's going to be full on with the boys, but hey we managed this time last year when they were newborns, at least they sleep at night now lol


----------



## kara76

Sarah I dreamt about u last night. We went to have our hair done together and spray tans and nails lol so like us lol. U coming to melodies tomorrow

News on the job front is secret til friday so no ** posts but I got it yay yay how chuffed am I. Life is pretty damn good atm apart from germs lol. Tyler wanted bottle at 715pm and wouldn't wait so bed at 730

Sarah is it calfing time?


----------



## PixTrix

Evening all.
Big hugs skyblu, I am so sorry and fuming to read your news. I am so gutted for you.

Aw Queenie, I can't wait to joing you on cloud 9 and mummy land. You are sounding so happy. Can't wait for the icing on the cake and having Suzie home with Emma. Have you been managing to bf Emma? Hope Suzie's feeding is soon sorted.

Kara, I hope you are feeling better, was gutted not to see you and Tyler and a good bounce on the bouncy castle, but will look forward to introducing my big bundle of joy to you. Congratulations, I am so thrilled for you

Aw Jule, I'm hoping to have some news for you soon! Good luck on hearing about your interview. How are Aaron and Holly doing?

Sounds like going back to work has gone well for you Sarah and the boys have settled well into nursery. Hope the time ahead isn't too hectic for you.

How are you doing Sammy?

How is Elliot doing now Claire? Have you had to make a decision about rehoming your dog?

Big hello to everyone else.

AFM I am still hanging in there! I think this cheeky monkey is keeping me waiting as pay back for keeping he/she in the deep freeze for 3 months lol My MW did a sweep for me monday, with no joy, but last night the tissue paper was pinky after wiping. At first I thought it was a show but now wondering if could have been some waters as no mucus or anything and just seemed like pink wee or something. I had another sweep with the reg in antenatal today and boy what a difference to the one with the MW lol I felt like she was a vet dealing with a horse lol I have been having brown discharge since, but no signs of plug or any twinges. So I am living in hope that I can go before induction which is booked for the 15th. Won't mind not going tonight, cos there is one heck of a full moon out there lol I can't wait to meet my little one now and hold in my arms, I am so excited. I will also be glad to see the back of this terrible carpal tunnel and my feet are so swollen the only things I could get on my feet today were my sandles and then could only get them half way on! Oh I can't believe that by next week I am going to be a mummy


----------



## Mrs Thomas

C'mon chunky monkey, we are all waiting for you...x


----------



## kara76

Pix u wana meet next week if still no show lol

Tylers just woke and is hot and her hair soaking!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hey well done Kara!

Spray tans and nails, ha ha ha ha, that's so me...and you! Yep, coming along tomorrow, looking forward to seeing you and Tyler

Yes, calving has started, only a few so far, they had twin girls today aww. It's not so bad atm, but in a week or so they'll be popping out everywhere....and then dh will have eyes like peeholes in the snow lol

Pix lovely, hello! ooh yes, the midwives are a bit more gentle than the docs I found too...thinking of you lots and hoping bubs will arrive on his / her own terms before induction xxxx

Just seen your post Kara, hope Tyler is ok


----------



## kara76

Sarah if all is well do u fancy lunch out? 

Tyler woke screaming and her hair was soaking wet and her pillow, she is back in bed atm but thinking we are in for a restless nighht again. Already gave calpol before bed so next wake I will give some nurofen.

She must be going hot and cold as no temp when she woke. 

Pix sex now! Sperm is a good way to induce lol

Aww calves. They are so so lush when they suck your fingers


----------



## SarahJaneH

Lunch sounds great, hope Tyler will be better in the morning and your night isn't too disturbed

Yeah pix get to it!


----------



## kara76

Noon at our regular unless I text , well I will txt anyway lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

ok mate. Blimey, OBEM just got me all emotional


----------



## kara76

I'm watching it now and reading peoples reviews on ** I can guess why u got emotional


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Oh me too balling at obem!


----------



## skyblu

Just popped in to seeif there is any news on Pix.

Come on Pix, I'm thinking Kara is right you need to get jeegy 

Congrats Kara on good news.

Queenie, lovely to hear you are enjoying beign a mummy, Hope Suzie is home soon 

Hi Sarah  

Skyblu.xx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Talk about flashback...midwives and docs, amazing people, I am grateful every day

Aww Mrs T, it was a good un tonite for sure.

Hi Skyblu, hope you are doing ok


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Sarah, yes it was a good one in the end! Don't think me or DH took a breath right through it!


----------



## kara76

No tears! For me I watched a very sad program when tyler was about 6 weeks old and sobbed for an hour and since that day I haven't found anything as bad, I cry more for happy times now! Weird


----------



## sammy75

Pix, I'm fine thanks and I hope that second sweep has done its job and your on your way to holding your baby,

Queenie, hope all is ok with you and your little girls,

Kara, congrats on getting your new job,

Hi everyone else and hope yourselves and little ones are all ok,


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks everyone! Still hanging in here. But looks like my plug is coming away so living in hope! Think I have finally got through to dp after a day of nagging. He has just gone to run a bath and at this time that a sign for jiggly jig lol so watch this space lol

If things don't happen kara and end up sticking to induction date, then def up for meeting next week.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Pix - ooh exciting. Hope you get to meet chunky monkey soon x


----------



## Shellebell

I have a feeling it's gonna be tomorrow night/Sat morning.


----------



## kara76

I bet friday at start of the week so come on pix. Get phil jiggy jiggy and start contractions in the night or morning at latest please lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Go Pix! we're all thinking of you, dh keeps asking if any news from you yet too 

Great to see you and Tyler today Kara, the boys crashed out after their busy afternoon, we all had a lovely time

Hi everyone x


----------



## kara76

Likewise sarah. Dylan and ioan are sweetie. I did notice dylan s attempt at escape lol, brill 

Tyler crash too and didn't wake til 445ish but decided at 810pm that daddy should take her to bed. That's was nice as its always me so maybe this is the start of becoming a daddys girl lol

Pix hope jiggy is going well lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

He was off like a flippin shot the little monkey. I'm sure these kids are all in it together, there was a little boy holding the door open for him lol. Ah, nice that Tyler asked for daddy


----------



## Jule

Great news pix hope I come on here tom for some good news.

Hi everyone else ill be back on tom,shatered now as getting now sleep so off to bed


----------



## Jule

Great news pix hope I come on here tom for some good news.

Hi everyone else ill be back on tom,shatered now as getting now sleep so off to bed


----------



## Ravan

you must be tired Jule,you posted that 5 times lol Dodgy phone?  

Good luck pix....I recon sunday you'll have your baby in your arms


----------



## Jule

Omg lol flippin phone!!how r u ravan haven't spoken in a while?


----------



## Shellebell

I have removed your ramblings Jule


----------



## Jule

Thanks shellebell!


----------



## sammy75

Hi everyone,
Just checking to see if any news on pix and baby,


----------



## kara76

Seems we have another naughtie ivf wales baby! Lol 
How is everyone?

Afm brill day at working , all day training which was pretty boring but lots of congratulations and I do feel proud of myself, doesn't matter what job I do I always wana do the best i can. 
Tyler is loving nursery more and more and is singing in welsh, I haven't a clue lol, scratch her face today so I had to sign the accident book again lol. 
We have nieces birthday party tomorrow and a 3rd birthday party for a nursery friend sunday, its all go. I'm now working 18 hours a week over 3 days.

Yesterday and today I'm had awful af pains, down my legs, back and belly so been pill popping and that certainly helps


----------



## Sam76

Popping on to see if any news on Pix and little one.....

Kara - congrats on the job, had a pretty good feeling you'd get it 
Poor you with the af pains - hope your referal to gynae doesn't take long. Glad the pills are doing the trick.
I've got ultrasound scan on 21st as I've had cysty type pain for the last couple of months - think endo is being naughty again   . Did have scan booked earlier this month but turned up with an almost empty bladder - oops! - sonographer understandably not very happy and I had to be rebooked - what a womble! it's not as if I've never had one before - crikey I've had more than most people have had hot dinners! Dropped babies off with mum n dad, called in at home - mil there to put hoover over   - nipped to the loo as v heavy af and without thinking had a wee -scan was at new hospital in ebbw vale so journey much shorter and I was seen bang on appointment time for a change - bladder almost empty and I felt like a right clown!

nite nite - hope there's come lovely news in the morning x


----------



## PixTrix

Aw thanks everyone, this naughty chunky monkey is in no rush lol


----------



## PixTrix

looks like waters started to go at 4ish, no contractions, just niggling pain. Midwife coming to see me at 9am so will try and hopefully update then. Ooo so hope I get to meet my bundle of joy soon


----------



## Jule

Ooh pix this is very exciting not long now  I check every day for news my next check hopefully there will be some.

We had our 1st full night sleep last night.my sister had both babies as since holly had whopping cough she is still coughing a lot thru the night and is waking about 8 times aaron is also waking all night and so we have had to seperate them so we have one each.we r both knackered so nice to have a night with no disturbed sleep.

Kara gr8 news on job and more money that's great.did u say u been referred back to gynae now?

Sam hopefully won't be long for another scan appt to see what's going on

I've also been referred fo a scan how weird that we r all going.I been getting lots of ovary pain and think I may have cyst.have appt tue but had to cancel as in work so need to wait for another on a wed or fri,hopefully won't be too long!


----------



## kara76

Pix yay yay. I will keep in close contact

Jule bet a full night sleep felt nice. Hope your ovaries aren't being buggers


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Pix can't wait to hear your news x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Exciting Pix, look forward to more news later, thinking of you lots xxxx


----------



## jo1985

Whoop pix I'm Sooo excited looking forward to hearing some gd news x


----------



## claire1

Pix hope things are moving quickly for you.  Oh I haven't done my guess, so here goes.  Girl 8lb 2oz


----------



## Swans72

Pix wishing you all the very best can't wait to hear your exciting news x


----------



## sammy75

Pix, good luck and I hope you get to be holding little one by tonight, how exciting.

Hi everyone else today. 

Afm got a shift in work so won't be home til after 8pm but I will be checking in on my phone for news, another 5 weeks and then I'm leaving on maternity yay.


----------



## kara76

Update from pix

She was admitted for monitoring as mw not happy as babys head wasn't in pelvis but just received this

Contracting well, waters def gone. Doc happy to see how I go. Not on labour suite yet

Looks like its all go now 

Woo hoo go pix.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Woo hoo, can't wait for the news. Thanks for keeping us posted Kara


----------



## sugar-fairy

How exciting, another baby on the way.  Come on baby pix xxxx


----------



## helen_26

Hi all, just wanted to pop by and say good luck to Pix. Sounds like it's all happening. 

Huge congratulations to Queenie too.


----------



## trickynic

YAY Come on Pix!!!!!!!!!! Do IVF babies ever do what they're supposed to do? lol


----------



## Jule

Good luck pix hopefully very soon now x


----------



## kara76

Just had an update.

Pix is 2 cm dilated and membranes very thin. Head still high but doc reckons will go tonight. not on labour ward yet. Contractions intense and 2-3 mins apart.

Come on girls send pix labour vibes


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I'm sending labour vibes Kara, haven't been this excited about a birth since Tyler was born


----------



## josiejo

I'm the same as you Mrs T, so excited. Come baby Pix there are loads of people waiting on you.


----------



## jo1985

There sud b like button on ere its so exciting


----------



## SarahJaneH

Ooh Pix, looks like this is going to be another naughty IVF Wales arriving in the middle of the night...good luck my lovely, sending lots of labour vibes your way xxx

Thanks for the update Kara!


----------



## kara76

Its so exciting. Makes me very emotional to imagine what is going on hehe. I remember it all so well

Afm we have had a weekend of parties, yesterday a first birthday, my niece and today one of tylers little nursery friends as nursery soft play. I've had an amazing weekend. Tyler looks like she might have conjunctvis so mil is on standby for tomorrow. I don't wana miss my first day team leading. 

Oh tyler had her face painted today- yep she just went and jumped on the chair and sat like a little angel til her face was a pink tiger, amazing. My child sitting queit is unheard of lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Yes, very emotional, so excited for Pix. I'm just watching call the midwife, thank god things have moved on from the 50s eh?!

Glad you enjoyed your parties, loved the pic of Tyler. Hope it's not conjunctivitis, its a flippin pain isn't it

Have noticed something funny...the boys have a tent and tunnel with lots of balls in, all different colours. Dylan quite often picks up two balls and crawls around holding them, but he only ever picks up one orange and one blue, always the same. Ioan has also started growling in the last few days. I think I have weird kids ha ha 

Right, come on baby pix! x


----------



## kara76

Sarah I believe it could have something to do with a method of learning. Tyler was a traveller as she use to move things and then move them back etc. My friend sent me a link which I can't find but some kids learn in one certain way only where a lot of kids use many different ways. I've really interesting stuff


----------



## binkyboo

Come on pix !!! xx


----------



## SarahJaneH

It is really interesting Kara, I'll have a look and see what I can find on google. They definitely learn differently, you can see them get to the same point but by a different route


----------



## Jule

Pix very excited hopefully a bit of news tom when I look.

We r back in hosp with aaron he has yet another urine infection.gonna need iv antibiotics.waiting for the dr to put a line in!


----------



## claire1

Jule sending you a big   .  Hope Arron is better soon.  Do they know why he keeps having UTI's?


----------



## skyblu

Good luck Pix 
Skyblu.x


----------



## Jule

He has reflux from bladder to kidney and has antibiotics daily but they r not doing anything.also needs testing today for whooping cough as he coughs non stop!won't be impressed if he has that aswell as that's something I been asking them to test for since holly had it.he had blue episodes yest tho same as holly!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Sorry to hear you are back in hosp with Aaron Jule. I bet you will be so mad if it turns out he has whooping cough, can't believe they haven't tested before, how frustrating. Hope it isn't that. Take care x


----------



## kara76

I am extremely over the moon to update

Pix is a mummy yay yay yay
Baby boy born at 01.14 via emergency c section, weighing a lovely 8lbs 11.5

Congratulation pix and mr pix. Hope to see u later and welcome baby pix to the world


----------



## Ravan

congratulations Pix.   brilliant news!


----------



## trickynic

YAY congratulations Pix! Sounds like another naughty IVF baby then!


----------



## helen_26

Congratulations Pix. So happy for you. X


----------



## Jule

Congratulations pix a little boy how lovely.hope u r well after your section xx


----------



## josiejo

Yey!! Huge congratulations Pix.  
I knew it would be a boy after the difficult pregnancy (though it is the 1st time I have been right). Cant wait to see some photos.xx


----------



## nic2010

Congratulations pix, I bet you are on    x


----------



## Queenie1

congratultions pix on the birth of your son. so so very happy for you. can't wait to see pics and get a cuddle.


----------



## claire1

Congrats on the birth of I your son.


----------



## Swans72

Pix I'm so happy for you Hun congratulations to all of you x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Pix you know I'm over the moon for you. Can't wait to hear more and see pics x


----------



## Shellebell

Huge huggles to you and Mr Pix 


Well this was the last updated list I could see from 31 Jan







Pix


kara - Baby girl 7 12 overdue (sorry)  
jule - 41+3 baby boy 9ib 7ozs
Queenie - Girl 8lb 6oz  40 weeks
jo - girl 6lb 5oz (7lb 2oz)
skyblu - baby boy 8lb 6oz , 42 weeks
trickynic - boy 9lb 2oz 41 weeks
Sarah - boy 9lb 39+4




Queenie


kara - Baby 1 girl baby 2 girl- 5 and 5 and half pounds 36 weeks
jule -  twin 1 boy 5ib 1ozs Twin 2 girl 5ib 12ozs 38+4
jo -    twin 1 boy 5lb 11oz twin 2 boy 6lb  37+3 weeks
skyblu - 2 girls, baby 1 5lb 8oz - baby 2 5lb 10oz, 37.5 weeks
trickynic - 2 boys, 6lb and 5lb, 38 weeks
Sarah - twin 1 girl 5lb 8, twin 2 boy, 6lb 3, 37 weeks
PixTrix - twin 1 girl 5lb 5 and twin 2 boy 6lbs at the most


----------



## sugar-fairy

Congratulations pix on the birth of baby pix. Bet you are both over the moon. Can't wait to see pics of your little man xxx


----------



## jo1985

Wowee pix I'm Sooo over the moon for u enjoy being a mammy xxx


----------



## sammy75

Massive congrats on the birth of your son mrs and mr pix, and I hope u make a speedy recovry from the c-sec.


----------



## Jule

Queenie keep meaning to ask any news on suzie coming home?how r u getting on with emma.can't wait to meet them and see u.do u want any small baby stuff if so pm me your address as I have quite a bit from my babies.I ggave some to scbu but also kept some


----------



## SarahJaneH

Congratulations Pix and dp, delighted for you, enjoy your special time with your precious son xxx


----------



## skyblu

A massive congrats to Pix and Mr Pix on your very much wanted baby boy 
Hope you have a speedy recovery after your c section and take it easy hun 

Queenie, how are you and and Emma and news on Suzie coming home yet?

Just looked at the list and got the sexes right so I have not lost my touch yet 

Skyblu.xx


----------



## jk1

Congratulations Pix - i'm so so so pleased for you and Mr Pix!! xxxx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Just  a quick post to say Big Congratulations to Queenie and Pix. I am thrilled for you both xxx 
Lovely names Queenie - hope your daughter will be home with you soon.

I havent had chance to get on here much lately - my little monster (who was 2 on Saturday can you believe?!) poured milk over my lap top and so I was completely out of action for a while and then with Christmas, DHs 40th, my 40th and Morgans birthday it has been a manic couple of months!  Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## kara76

Morning all


Taffy u have had a very busy time lol

Jule how's aaron , are you out of hospital? How's holly

Pix I so can't wait to meet your baby boy. Hope all is going well

Queenie how's life

Hiya all the only mummies 

Afm yesterday was a disater frm start to finish. Tyler woke with sticky eyes so had to get mil to come over to look after her, af arrived, went to work for my first day as team leader and ended up cleaning cause we were short,oh and it got worst. 4pm mil called to say tyler had slept for 2 hrs and was asking to go back to bed after an hour and her temp was high so I said give calpol and left the sleep thing up to her. Then I threw a black bag of lost property out that someone had left outside their lodge so felt a complete screw up even though they said not to worry as anyone would have done the same, it contained clothes and a ds! So after helping the boys look through bins and not finding it I left and could feel myself welling up. Got home and tyler was laying on the sofa which isn't her, took her temp and it was 39.8 so called gp back, mil had taken her earlier and he said virus but she had gone downhill throughout the day so he checked her over and said chest infection and thinks we can managed it fine at home and no need for hopistal.home dinner and thankfully tyler ate a little then wanted bed, I then started feeling pretty awful and shaking and hot and generally crap so went to bed, tyler woke at 3am and I brougght her into bed til 830am. 

I was meant to go visit baby pix last night then tonight but won't now as I'm germy.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Aww Kara, sorry you had such a rubbish day yesterday, I hope you and Tyler are starting to feel better. It's horrible when you feel like you've mucked up at work, but don't worry sounds like something anyone would have done and I think people who take pride in what they do always are too hard on themselves, tomorrow is another day and I'm sure work will go better. Can't have helped worrying about Tyler at home poorly.

Jule hope Aaron is improving and you are home soon

Queenie and Pix, hope you new yummy mummies are both doing well. Any names for baby pix yet?

Hello Skyblu, hope you are ok. Keeping fingers crossed that your sw is going to fight your corner and help as much as poss

Hello busy Taffy! Hope you all had fab birthdays

Hi to everyone

Busy day at work today. The boys are really enjoying nursery, no tears from either of them now. They are keeping the staff entertained and made valentines cards awww. Ioan has been growling a lot today which sounds so funny and they told me he hit Dylan on the head with a saucepan in the play kitchen, another normal day then lol


----------



## trickynic

Hi everyone


Kara - hope you and Tyler are feeling better soon. Hope your new job gets a bit better. I hate making mistakes at work, I really beat myself up about it!


Jule - hope Aaron gets better soon.


Pix and Queenie - hope you loving mummyhood and that the babies are being good for you.


Sarah - glad to hear the boys are getting on great at nursery.


AFM, DH and I have been off for half term but we kept the twins in nursery Mon-Tues so we could spend some couply time together. Went to the cinema to see Woman in Black on Monday and randomly popped over to Chipping Sodbury yesterday for lunch - lovely! Unfortunately, I came down with a tummy bug last night and have been feeling really crap all day so had a day on the sofa. Alys and Evan are doing really well. Alys FINALLY took her first steps on Sunday and Evan is now running everywhere. It will be so much easier once Alys can walk confidently as I won't need to take the buggy everywhere. Their speech is coming along nicely. Favourite words at the moment are 'banana' 'cracker' 'cooker' and 'baby'. We've been going back to Sing and Sign for the past few weeks and it's amazing how quickly they are picking up the signs now. I've applied to do a qualification in work which will hopefully lead to a promotion. The application process is really difficult - they take on 10 people from across Wales every year. I've got through the application stage and have a written exam next week. If I get through that, there's an interview the following week. Trying not to get my hopes up but am keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## kara76

Quickie

Aww I've have cwtches with baby pix. He is totally yummy gorgeous. Post more later


----------



## kara76

Jo good luck with your scan tomorrow

Tric aww alys first steps how cute. Hope the walking makes things easier for u, pray she isn't like tyler as tyler was a runner and escape artist lol. Well done on going for the job promotion

Afm yeah I've been to see pix and baby pix and I can say he is gorgeous and pix looks so well.

Tyler has perked up loads but did wake today, very upset and hot and wanting cuddles.I am tired and need a decent nights sleep, I've got use to sleeping through now lol. 
My af is very odd indeed, work mental busy today.


----------



## Sam76

Very quick post to say a bit belatedly....

YAY - congratulations Pix and Mr Pix and welcome to the world gorgeous Baby Pix xxx 
Kara - lucky you having cuddles and great to hear that Pix is looking so well (although a bit jealous as I'm looking very haggard!)


Nic - will keep fingers crossed for the job for you x Go Alys with her steps and looking forward to hearing the chatty Bells when we next meet up.

Saraqh - lovely to hear how the bots (oops - boys!) are doing. Our two certainly make some funny noises and wouldn't be surprised if at least one of them becomes a growler!

No crawling here yet but they both seem to cover quite a distance somehow (...Evan mostly goes backwards and is on his way into cupboard in reverse so must dash.....)


----------



## kara76

Won't be long sam and they will be dashing off in different directions lol

Afm seems the germs have pretty much left our house, for how long is anyones guess lol. Tyler is loads brighter today and we have had a quick visit to the park


----------



## Jule

Gr8 that pix is looking well and baby pix has had cwtches from u kara.can't wait to see pics of him.

Tric hard work now that both are walking I'm sure they will keep u busy.lovely though that they can get places without being carried.

Sarah boys sound like they r doing well.

Sam sounds like all good with u and evan on the move.

Queenie any news on suzie.

Well we r home thankfully after another 4 days in hosp with aaron.hopefully a referral to surgeons will sort him out bless.holly full of cold bless and can't sleep she has had stu up all night every night so prob not in for good night.I'm also full of cold which I must have caught off her!

Fab news jo.glad all went well with the scan.we will be seeing more of u on here now then 

Off to bed nite nite


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

How is everyone

Jule hope u get a plan for aaron soon. How's hollys cold? How's work being with you having time off? Good I hope

Queenie and pix hope we all get some updates once things have settled down for you.

Sarah how are the boys after their mmr

Hiya all the other yummy mummys, remember meet next wed

Claire how are you? Have u decide ttc 2 yet with tx?

Afm first real day team leading and wow I'm shattered, feel so tired lately and this cyst is either growing or bursting as I'm getting some proper pain. Gona chase my gynae referral monday cause this is madness. 
Tyler went back to nursery today and her longest day ever 9am til 5pm and so pleased that she couldn't care less if I'm gona now lol, she has a wonderful time there and they are so good. Always ends up with snot in the hair atm , we still haven't cut her hair and hoping to let it get a little longer and then will book her in for a trim.

I've either had a bit of a temp today or I'm having hot flushes cause jeez I'm was boiling up earlier.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi ladies

Good to hear from you Sam, sounds like Evan and Cari are getting pretty mobile, Evan won't be long if he's mastered reverse gear lol

Great news Alys is walking, Nic. Good luck with your promotion application

Kara, sorry you are in such pain, that's not good, I hope you can get somewhere on Monday with chasing up your referral. Snot in hair, now that's a good look for Tyler. We often have yoghurt in hair...

Jule so glad you are all home. I really hope they can get Aaron sorted, it must be such a drain and worry being in and out of hospital.

Great news on your scan Jo, congratulations! Wishing you a healthy happy pregnancy

All ok after the mmr thanks Kara. The boys were really good, they've slept loads, which was the same after their other jabs. i think Ioan has more teeth coming too, he's a bit whingy but chomping on everything. Dylan has a bit of a temp, not sure if that is jab related but keeping an eye. Looking forward to meeting up on Wednesday, must put my name down...


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

sorry haven't been on have been so busy with babies and visitors. don't get chance to switch laptop on. 

any way thanks for all your messages.

suzie came home from hospital on monday so we are now a family of 4 and so so happy. we have been doing so well with the 2 girls have had a couple of good nights and a couple of bad nights where they would not go down in their baskets. but we are loving every minute of being parents and the girls are wonderful. 

yesterday we went into town with the pram oh how fab was that. 

pix hope you and little one are well. 

jule thanks for the offer of clothes we are fine at the moment as a few people have bought us tiny size for us. hope holly and aaron are ok now and are home from hospital. 

kara thanks for the texts.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Queenie - so good to hear you are all back together. Enjoy every minute. Hope we get to see pics soon x


----------



## trickynic

Great to hear from you Queenie. Glad to hear Suzie is home and that you've at least had a few good nights! When you are out an about, you can start playing Twin Bingo. You get a point every time someone says one of the following - 


"Are they identical?"
"Oooh bet you've got your hands full".
"Double the trouble (but double the fun)"
"Aren't you clever"
"Ready made family"
"How do you tell them apart?"
"Did you conceive naturally?" (you can give a free slap on this one)


----------



## kara76

Queenie so lush to see u posting and u know I'm chuffed that your all home together

Tric twin bingo lol I suppose natural twins are rare now so people ask, I'm one of those annoying people but never ask straight out lol

Afm busy busy busy. 21month old with brilliant talkibg skills is so bossy, come on mummy dance, jump up, stand up, spin spin spin. Sit down, cuddle, medicine time. Where's daddy, more food, biscuit, chocolate. Apple, nanana, bottle, nappy, where's your phone, why on yes why has started. She is a gem and so unbelieve. Her speech is literally leaping ahead everyday. Yep my babies is a chatterbox and its happening so so fast, we are edging towards 2 very quickly. I'm thinking birthday presents and parties or day out. Jeez slow down world


----------



## SarahJaneH

Lovely to hear you are all together as a family Queenie. Sounds like you are all doing brilliantly. 

Loving the FAQs list Nic, a lady I know with ID twins called her buggy the nutter magnet! In our local twins group, out of 6 sets, ours are the only IVF, I was quite surprised. Queenie, definitely allow double the time to get round tescos for the first few months!

Tyler is a proper chatterbox isn't she, it's hard to believe she's nearly 2 it has gone so quick. You'll have so much fun this birthday now she knows what is going on


----------



## Jule

Queenie great news u r all home together how lovely for u.bet u still can't believe it.it never sank in with me for months!
Lol nic to those questions altho I never had the did I conceive naturally.I had a lady stop me in the street on our 1st day out and she gave me a £1 for each baby bless.yes I agree with sarah 2hrs for tesco and whoever pushes the pram is left by the door generally don't get thru it for a while.I used to get the question oh they r so small prem were they??so u may get that one.I even had a women put her hand in the pram and put hollys dummy back in-mmh not that happy with that bit too far,don't mind questions but no touching!

Hi everyone only a quickie but will be back tom.

We r home came home thur night and aaron is much more himself and feeding better.just hoping antibiotics work for bit longer this time!
Got interview tue for high band job still unsure bout it.I want the grade and want the job but gonna be a lot of work and maybe not quite the right time but if I don't go for it may not get opportunity for some time so have to go.

Kara meant to say great u got to do your job.nice to have a new challenge.
Tric what happened with your interview?


----------



## trickynic

Jule - written exam is this Wed and if I get through interview will be mid March I think.


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

How is everyone

Jule good luck with the interview tomorrow.

Afm I'm shattered, job wise I'm not enjoying the role atm, feeling like a spare part and wana get stuck in and sort the team out really and it will come in time. 
Tyler as always is a gem
This bloody cyst, I went all day yesterday which was cycle day 7 with no blood or spotting and then bingo lunch time today, spotting and pain. Getting on my nerves big time, my belly is massive and I could pass for pregnant.

Jule ask news on ur scan?


----------



## Jule

Good luck tric for wed.

Kara I'm sure th jobe will get better as u settle more into it.its horrible starting anything new.

I forgot to say I had my scan last wk while in hosp they had cancellation.she said all she could see was my pcos and no cyst so will have to carry on and go back to gp if symptoms persist.
Really worried bout interview and haven't done huge amounts of prep I hate interviews so much and being last of the day its a whole day to worry bout it.

Better get to bed to look bit fresh tom.stu doing babies tonight as aaron still waking bout 8 times his teeth r really bothering him.holly sleeps all night bless and sleeps thru his screaming.


----------



## jo1985

Quennie glad to hear ur all home together enjoy being a family off 4 . 
Jule n tricynic gd luck for new jobs xx 
Has baby pix got a name yet..?? 
Hi to everyone else x


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Jo nice to see u here.

Afm I'm sat at the docs as I'm in such pain which I'm assuming is the cyst. Doubt they will do anything


----------



## kara76

I'm waiting to hear if I have an emergency scan and gynae appointment or if they are gona admit me!


----------



## Ravan

Hope everything is ok Kara


----------



## jo1985

Hoping all will b ok hun Xx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all, just a quickie as not long in from work and tea on the go...

Hope your interview went well Jule, fingers crossed

Kara, really hope you manage to get to see someone about your cyst, if you haven't already. Thinking of you x

Hi everyone else


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone well my interview was absolutley horrific and I couldn't answer anything it was just awful!I'm not going for that again!I couldn't understand the questions and didn't understand all the jargon used!

Sarah be good to see u tom.

Nic good luck for tom.

Pix queenie how r u both

Jo how u feeling


----------



## sammy75

Jule, sorry interview wasn't good, 

Kara, hope you got seen as emergency and they hurry and sort it out for you,

Pix, hope you and baby doing ok,

Queenie, glad suzie is now home and your settling as a family of 4,

Jo, are you suffering ms yet? Hope your not as the most I did was nausea which isn't as bad as actually being sick,

Hi to all the other mums to be and mums with little ones, and hope your all doing ok.


----------



## jo1985

Jule gutting on the interview but atleast u tried hun and have no wat if s as u went for it. 
As for ms I had only nausea up until day after scan and since Fri twice a day I throw up feel btr after it tho but so mad seen bean on scan next morning ms started and staying by looks off it x


----------



## kara76

Morning all

Sammy how are you

Jule sorry your interview didn't go well. How's holly and aaron

Jo have u been to see your midwife yet?

How is everyone

Afm the cyst pain has eased abit after a very lazy night laying on the sofa so gona try and have a restful day and I hope I get news about appointment. Thankfully tyler is a very good girl


----------



## jo1985

No kara ivf wales sd I got a go docs so got appt tom .


----------



## kara76

Jo that's right. I informed my gp who then passed me on to midwife.
What up with the little one u care for


----------



## jo1985

Yeah gp pass me on . Ah Lo came home Yest from going to vets with her mam n pup screaming her head was hurting they projectile vomited everywhere over me included she went to gp ladt night as she has another uti anyway gp sent to hosp but sent home as head ache went and kept calpol down but st 3 am this morning sick. Constantly can't kerp meds down high temp n confused talking nonsense . Just generally really ill worst. I've seen her since started work here Xx


----------



## kara76

Aww that's awful. So many horrid bugs around atm

Afm I've chased up my gp who isn't in today so called the hospital and bingo- I have an emergency appointment on the 26th march, seems crazy when my gp wants me seen within days. I'm calling go tomorrow and seeing what he can do and also requesting painkillers cause at least then I can carry on


----------



## sammy75

Kara, I'm fine atm thanks for asking and hope your gp can sort something out for u sooner as I can't believe they making u wait a month when your in pain.


----------



## trickynic

Hiya all, just a quick one cos I worked late and am knackered. Exam went ok today, feeling hopeful of getting through to interview stage in 2 weeks. 


Kara - glad to hear you got appt


Jules - sorry your interview didn't go well


----------



## kara76

Tric fingers crossed for u

Afm ouchie pains tonight so popped a diclofenac and tempted by a tramadol but know I will be off my face and I have over 5 weeks of this

Tyler moo asked for her bottle at 7pm and was in bed by 715pm, such a good girl apart from pointing at daddy and telling him he is naughtie when he told her off to switching his x box on lol so so funny, I have to try really hard not to laugh


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

How is everyone

Afm I've spent the day in hospital, seems my cyst burst, probably on monday and I'm now left with a lot of fluid in my pouch of douglas which is causing back pain and pelvic pain, this should hopefully reabsorbed but some will stay due to the scarring internally I have. They can't find my left ovary so are assuming its stuck to my bowel again and they might well advise an op to remove all the scarring. The doc there couldn't believe the amount of time I'm in pain per month and said due to my history of internally scarring we would have to be prepared for open surgery incase they can't get in. 
They usually refer specialist cases to cardiff but because of funding chnages they don't think this is possible. 

So a ****ty day for me, I missed my moo all day and I'm so fed up with gynae issues I feel like saying just take it away lol

Oh and my womb is laying different and she couldn't get an accurate measurment!


----------



## nic2010

Sending hugs kara, sounds really painful.  I get the same feeling of please take it all away, it's no good and doesn't work so what do I need it for!


----------



## sammy75

Kara, hope u get sorted asap, it sounds horrendous what you've been left to go through,

Hope everyone else is doing ok and little ones too.


----------



## kara76

Hi all

How is everyone?

I'm sure the new yummy mummys will be posting soon 

Afm pain has eased a lot but continue to have back ache, I have started spotting again which is annoying more thank anything and I'm writing it all in my diary for my appointment. 

Tyler is proper grumpy this morning, she said her head hurts. God I hope she isn't coming down with something cause I so don't wana go to the docs again lol


----------



## jo1985

Hi all sorry not posted had bad day today been constantly sick n feel rough back is achin n been out wedding ring shopping too .
Kara hope u feel btr swn x


----------



## sammy75

Jo, sorry sickness is bad but hopefully it will ease in the next few weeks unless your unlucky like poor pix, which I think had nearly all the way through and severe too but it will be worth going through when u get your little bundle at the end lol,

Hi to everyone else today.


----------



## kara76

Morning all

Jo hope it eases soon

Sammy how's thing with u

Hiya everyone

Afm I went to the pub last night for a few beers, got home a little tipsy and went in to see tyler before crashing out and she had been sick, so took her down to luke while I changed her bed and she puked all over the living room then 4 times in our bed so been up and down half the night. She's won't eat, didn't have a bf and is barely keeping water down!


----------



## sammy75

kara, i'm fine thanks, just counting down the weeks but part of me wants it to last a bit longer as i feel i will miss my bump so much even though she hurts like hell sometimes with her sticking her foot out lol, hope tyler gets well soon, and i suppose i better prepare myself for all that sick cleaning myself soon.

hi to everyone else today.


----------



## Jule

Oh kara poor tyler.how is she now today?good news bout the cyst but not about the fluid and possibility of another op.any news yet on that.

We r all good here although aaron still up at least 8 times a night crying just hope it is his teeth and we r not missing anything.holly had her 1st tooth on thur at the bottom.

Hi everyome else how r u all?

Sammy how many weeks r u ?


----------



## sammy75

Jule, I'm 33wks so not long now.


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=282501.0


----------

